# Minidreams NEW SCHOOL OF MODELING !



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK LETS START OFF BY SAYING ! " I AM TAKING ON THE TASK OF LETTING THE SECERTS OUT ! IF YOUR WILLING TO LEARN AND TRY THEN IT IS WORTH IT FOR ME TO STEP AWAY FROM THE DESK TO HELP YOU ALL STEP IT A LEVEL IN THE HOBBY !"

OK ! THE FRIST LESSON WE WILL TAKE ON WILL START AT THE BOTTOM OF YOUR BUILDS ! AND WE WILL THEN WORK UP TO THE TOP ! 

PLEASE NO BULLSHIT IN HERE ! ITS EASIER FOR OTHERS TO FOLLOW AND LEARN IF THERE IS NO BULLSHIT IN THE WAY ! SO SHUT UP AND FELLOW ! 
If you have a statement or question about anything i will be MORE then happy to explain ! That's why i start with the supply list ! 
AGAIN LET THIS BE FOR ME TO POST UP MY HOW - TO'S SO I MAY HELP OTHERS ! 
IF THIS GETS TO BECOME ANOTHER SPOT TO FLAME OTHERS OR TO POST UP BULLSHIT I WILL HAVE THE MODS CLOSE IT AND I WILL NOT TRY TO HELP OUT EVER AGAIN ! 


_*1 RULE OF THUMB HERE IS THAT YOU NEED THE RIGHT TOOLS FOR THE JOB EVERY TIME YOU BUILD ! *_</span></span>

I hope you guys are ready cause this time its coming from the heart ! I see to many youngsters talking shit , and to many adults telling other how to build but don't build themselves ! Lets get this hobby and the builders in it to a new level with each kit they build ! 



Roughly $110.00 to get the best supplies needed on hand to bring your builds to an out standing clean level ! And keep in mind ! I BELIVE YOU SHOULD BE WELL STOCKED AT ALL TIMES ! I buy the most i can for my money and thats how i priced these supplies ! 

Any Question?

<span style=\'colorurple\'>_*Next class we will be opening a kit and preping it to be ready to build !  *_


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Mini, was needed some help on this.


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

great thread


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Quick question to you guys ?


What is common kit that most people will have on hand that we all can grab , open up and build together as it would be easier to help others if when i got to point they were having touble i could do a HOW TO for that curtain item ! Or just any kit will work and you guys can learn from it what i am tring to pull off !


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I would have to say almost everyone on here has atleast 1 64 Impala kit.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 16 2008, 01:46 AM~10427586
> *I would have to say almost everyone on here has atleast 1 64 Impala kit.
> *



AMT or REVELL?


If i had a choice i would say REVELL ! More factory detail ! But i have the AMT kit on hand ! I guess i could run out and get the Revell .


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Revell.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 16 2008, 01:51 AM~10427597
> *Revell.
> *


OK sound like a good idea ! Well let this cycle out for a few days and finialize it after members have chance to gather up supplies ! Kinda hard to get them to build if they are not ready with the supplies they need on hand huh ? :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Damn good topic mini great tips :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got my notebook and pen out scribblin all this down!!

thx mini, ive got a shopping list for tomoro, lol.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Big props for taking the time to make this for us all mini!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey mini
I am down with this. I got a 64 impala revell kit,
I was thinking about the brushes if you cant find them in the right size you could
also try artists supplies shops. I would think they would have them.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Apr 16 2008, 03:32 AM~10427817
> *hey mini
> I am down with this. I got a 64 impala revell kit,
> I was thinking about the brushes if you cant find them in the right size you could
> ...


Yes sir ! But Please look into HOBBY LOBBY and Micheals ! They are always having sales a dn usually have 40% and 50% coupons on line and in the sunday papers ! 


Here's a link to HOBBY LOBBY ! Check it every week cause they offer an online coupon for differnt items all the time !

http://www.hobbylobby.com/

And as you can see this week they have there singlr brushes at 50% off and the online coupon is 40% off anyone item! :biggrin: 

http://www.hobbylobby.com/site3/weekly/spe...pecials-big.cfm


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

COSIGNED

Great topic right here!!!! This one should be pinned or put in the main FAQ post!!!!

Great work and thanks for taking the time to help everyone out!


I know Ive picked up some of the stuff you use :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MINI YOU SHOULD SHOW EVERYONE HOW TO PRACTICE FALLING DOWN! :biggrin: 



J/K GIT-R-DUN  ........HANDLE IT ***********


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 16 2008, 10:04 AM~10428693
> *MINI YOU SHOULD SHOW EVERYONE HOW TO PRACTICE FALLING DOWN! :biggrin:
> J/K GIT-R-DUN  ........HANDLE IT ***********
> *


here you guys go ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W12plCMu5AY&feature=related


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

AT WORK HOMLZ I'LL SEE IT WHEN I GET HOME!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

# 10 Another great tool to have to building a clean model are SHARPIES !

user posted image

Some times you just need them and the work great !
Most sharpies run a $1.00 each and you can also get them in packs for around $10.00! And Get different sizes ! They we work better !


I hope this detailed list for STARTERS will bring some of you guys up to date and ready for the next step i have plan !




And Silver sharpies are great for small details where you dont want to use BMF or paint.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks mini for another great topic


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Very GOOD Maestro :thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

awsome topic MINI. 

also instead of the red and orange sharpies for taillights and blinkers, you can also you turn signal amber and stop light red paint. its got a lil bit of a metallic look to it but looks great.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THANKS MINI, JUST LEARNED A FEW THINGS. GREAT JOB. NOW I HAVE TO GET STARTED AND BUILD AGAIN.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 16 2008, 01:54 PM~10430281
> *awsome topic MINI.
> 
> also instead of the red and orange sharpies for taillights and blinkers, you can also you turn signal amber and stop light red paint. its got a lil bit of a metallic look to it but looks great.
> *


 Spike the list of items i posted up are to make it as easy and as detailed so the builders having trouble getting a very nice built done can do so and it be done in with in reach ! 


I would say stick to your most easy method tell you ace it and then go up ! You can always build your stock up when your ready to advance but for the most part we are trying to get builders focused on the Cleanlyness of the build ! We will cover adding the ultimate details later !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 16 2008, 11:13 AM~10430379
> *THANKS MINI, JUST LEARNED A FEW THINGS. GREAT JOB. NOW I HAVE TO GET STARTED AND BUILD AGAIN.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome topic!


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

my exacto knife blade looks worst than your "not good example" blade,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i cutt my self often by mistake,,,,people at my school thought i was emo lol,,,i told them i build model cars but they dont understand the cutting doors to making hinges part :biggrin:


----------



## fatherdevine (Apr 12, 2008)

Mini, that is an absolutely great post. You left no stone unturned.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2008, 11:43 PM~10427578
> *Quick  question  to  you guys ?
> What  is  common  kit  that  most  people  will  have  on  hand  that  we  all  can  grab  ,  open up and  build  together  as  it  would  be  easier  to  help  others  if  when  i  got  to  point  they  were  having touble    i  could  do  a  HOW TO    for  that    curtain item !  Or  just    any  kit    will  work  and  you  guys  can  learn    from  it  what  i  am  tring  to pull off !
> *


how about not the car but the frame and style that the car is made , like X frame and chassie off (the lowrider 64 kit) or a one peace chassie ?
but teach on i gata go out and buy that glue for the glass :thumbsup: that is a good tip im putn to use .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Apr 16 2008, 06:04 PM~10431927
> *my exacto knife blade looks worst than your "not good example" blade,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i cutt my self often by mistake,,,,people at my school thought i was emo lol,,,i told them i build model cars but they dont understand the cutting doors to making hinges part :biggrin:
> *



Keep the blades changed and you will have a much easier time opening up your kit and less wounds !


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SHARPIES R A GREAT TOOL. I USE THE CHISEL TIP ONES 4 THE BLACK TRIM AROUND THE GLASS.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

all i know is that i have some things too buy now. thanks for this topic mini,and i think everyone will learn something from this thread. i know i will. im all eyes and ears. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I went shopping today. I spent $19.87

and here is what I got.










i still need some stuff, plus i got a few extras.

- caliper - to measure shit.
-small strainer, to make flocking easier.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 16 2008, 06:36 PM~10433197
> *I went shopping today. I spent $19.87
> 
> and here is what I got.
> ...



You got a lot for just $19.87, good shopping, that would have cost me about $40.00


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@Apr 16 2008, 06:44 PM~10433273
> *You got a lot for just $19.87, good shopping, that would have cost me about $40.00
> *


I hit up the dollar stores homie!

the only things more than 1.00 each, were the sharpies, and the testors thinner.

the meat trays, i got fom the meat shop I work at for .05 cents each. any grocery store will sell em to you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Meat trays, I never thought about that, would work great for mixing paint, Ill have to try that...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice tips im deff gonna go get a few things thanks for taking ur time to help make our building process better and the outcome even better


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 16 2008, 06:46 PM~10433283
> *I hit up the dollar stores homie!
> 
> the only things more than 1.00 each, were the sharpies, and the testors thinner.
> ...





Dollarama yo!!! 


im gona have to go and spend $20 there myself so i can get in on this :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MIKE ! You got them Exacto knife for a buck each ? They are them pull down and the click tight ?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit mini, i think you looked at my table, i got everything you said within an arms reach...and if i dont i have a 5 drawer cabinet next to the table, including extra car bodies, hoods, windows, wheels, accessories for engines..etc..

great when minds think alike... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 16 2008, 12:51 PM~10431011
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SMILEY, YOUR PACKAGE GOT LOST IN THE MAIL!!!!!!!!!! NOW THAT'S FUNNY :angry:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 16 2008, 07:05 PM~10433477
> *MIKE !    You  got  them    Exacto  knife  for  a  buck  each  ?  They  are  them  pull  down  and  the  click  tight ?
> *



these ones, the butt end unscrews and then the blade comes off. they are pretty sweet. plus they come with a 5 pk of blades.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 16 2008, 07:46 PM~10433993
> *SMILEY, YOUR PACKAGE GOT LOST IN THE MAIL!!!!!!!!!! NOW THAT'S FUNNY :angry:
> *



I think mine did too.   The 4 door I pre ordered and wheels. 





GREAT TOPIC MINI!!!! Never thought about the orange sharpies for turn signals. Thats great. Now I can actually add turn signals. :biggrin:


----------



## fatherdevine (Apr 12, 2008)

Just a thought: For mixing paint, you can also grab a sleeve of the small dixie cups (like the ones you would find at a water cooler) to mix paint. You just throw them away when you are done. It is what stripers use when they are mixing paint to do pin stripes.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 16 2008, 08:36 PM~10433197
> *I went shopping today. I spent $19.87
> 
> and here is what I got.
> ...


good score!!! I can tell you one thing....I got a set of digital calipers one time when I was building my drag civic. Its one of the best tools I own. When it comes to making identical sized parts they come in reeaaal handy.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 17 2008, 12:44 AM~10436424
> *I think mine did too.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOURS WILL BE ON IT'S WAY ONCE I GET YOUR ADDY. SOME GOODIES TOO.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 17 2008, 12:35 PM~10438274
> *YOURS WILL BE ON IT'S WAY ONCE I GET YOUR ADDY. SOME GOODIES TOO.
> *


You remember me yet brother?


----------



## fatherdevine (Apr 12, 2008)

Yo, I just wanted to add that another good tool to have is a miter box. It is a plastic, or metal box that is used to make 90, and 45 degree angle cuts.

Also, I like to thin my bottle paints a little bit. Testors paint is on the thick side for my taste, so I thin it out to help me prevent brush strokes.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatherdevine_@Apr 17 2008, 08:04 PM~10441365
> *Also, I like to thin my bottle paints a little bit.  Testors paint is on the thick side for my taste, so I thin it out to help me prevent brush strokes.
> *


when its thivck though it helps hide inperfections on lil thing you made or whatever lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Fellas _*PLEASE UNDER STAND ! *_ 


The tool i posted up is for starters ! Learn to work with these to best of your ability and then grab more ! There are 1000 of tools offered for hobby ! But so many are used wrong or for the wrong reasons ! 


I don't mind memebers offering tips but lets not just toss item out at random ! Some people are confuessed as to which should be the most important tools to have on hand frist ! 

As i take these classes further we can bring up new tools , and i want to show everyone how to up date their paint supply by builds instead of heading to the store and not knowing what they needed ! 

So please follow along instead of just bringing up random items ! I promise you all i will touch base on everything i have done with in my 28yrs of modeling ! 

And after we do are BASIC CLEAN BOX BUILT KIT PROJECT we will have a Q&A brake Down and a WANTED TO KNOW HOW-TO Sections also ! 


Please at this stage were are just preaching the BASIC OF A CLEAN BUILD ! 

Thank you MINI!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

X2, lets keep it simple


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes please do not interup class . Wait till end for a Q&A session. 

P.S. one very improtant reminder if you are just getting into hobby. SAFETY FIRST with most all tools.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

MINI time to start smacking peeps wit one of those rulers :biggrin:


----------



## fatherdevine (Apr 12, 2008)

My fault, Mini-didn't mean any harm.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Everyone got there basic tools ready and at a clean desk ready to start building ! 

I belive since BIG LOTS is stocked up with a few common kits that we all should use either the 63 Impala or the 94 Impala ! Both these kits lit you chose if you want a stock or donk version but the Custom caddy only comes as a donk! 

When ever you guys get 1 of the 2 kit in hand and at a clean bench will start the frist stage of this build !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got the kit got the tools and ready to learn
lets do this


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 22 2008, 08:30 PM~10479564
> *got the kit got the tools and ready to learn
> lets do this
> *


All i ask is that you post a pic of the clean bench and the new kit ! 


*I WANT TO SEE EVERYONE THAT IS WILLING TO FOLLOW US BE READY AND HAVE A CLEAN WORK AERA ! *


Thanks MINI !


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Does it have to be the same kit as everyone else?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres mine
getto i know but im a getto builder LOL


















maybe ill learn something to use on my buildoffs LOL


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

better learn quick :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

shit with your progress i really dont have to worrie LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 22 2008, 08:34 PM~10479597
> *Does it have to be the same kit as everyone else?
> *


Thats the plan ! That way if anyone has a curtain area they need help with we all can see the problem and learn together ! You get what i'am saying !

Plus it makes it easier to FOLLOW ME ! To see what i am tring to you ! This isn't a build off, i dont want to see what ideas you might have this build ! What this phase is to get you guys to build a VERY NICE OUT OF BOX SHOW STOPPER ! We're starting basic and simple ! The better your are at being clean and slick will lead to better looking all detailed out kits later down the road ! 

I know i give Hearse a bunch of shit but i took him under my ropes 2 yrs ago and he's getting better with every other kit he focus's on ! And BIG C has improve from where he was as a show builder to being an even better detailer and cleaner builder from coming over and learning ! He's made it to the hardest part and thats Painting with an air brush ! He comes by 1 a week and by summers ends He'll be on his own ! 

Watching these 2 builders grow in person is 1 big reasons why i wanted to these how tos ! SO PLEASE LETS DO THIS A CLASS WITH THE SAME SUBJECT AND LATER ON WILL DO ARE OWN THING ! 


Thanks MINI !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

I GRABBED A 63 AT THE BIG LOTS TODAY, LETS DO THE DAMN THING.....


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 22 2008, 06:44 PM~10479695
> *Thats  the  plan !    That  way  if  anyone  has  a  curtain  area  they  need  help  with  we  all  can  see  the  problem  and  learn  together  !  You  get  what  i'am  saying  !
> 
> Plus  it  makes  it  easier  to  FOLLOW  ME  !  To  see  what  i  am  tring  to  you !  This  isn't  a build  off,  i  dont  want to  see  what  ideas  you    might  have  this  build !  What  this  phase  is  to  get  you guys  to  build  a  VERY  NICE  OUT  OF  BOX  SHOW  STOPPER  !  We're  starting  basic  and  simple !  The  better    your  are  at  being    clean  and  slick  will  lead  to  better  looking  all  detailed  out    kits  later  down the  road !
> ...



:cheesy: i like that.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 22 2008, 08:48 PM~10479735
> *I GRABBED A 63 AT THE BIG LOTS TODAY, LETS DO THE DAMN THING.....
> *


Which one did you find it at?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 22 2008, 09:48 PM~10479735
> *I GRABBED A 63 AT THE BIG LOTS TODAY, LETS DO THE DAMN THING.....
> *


the donk kit?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 22 2008, 07:02 PM~10479856
> *the donk kit?
> *


  yep


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

can use the caddy kit ?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

are we using kits from biglots, cause one person has the 63 impala, and another has the newer one, and 2low asked about the caddy, i have the wagon that they sale....

:dunno:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i think its just donks though ??


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 22 2008, 10:37 PM~10480206
> *i think its just donks though ??
> *


they have the chevelle kit at biglots too, and he was just saying use the kit from big lots cause they are cheap


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn we have it all huh if only i had a jo-han hearse that would be a difficult one


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

He's trying to get everyone to use the same kit so if any one needs help on any one thing he and everyone else can help.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Apr 22 2008, 09:56 PM~10479807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you guys stop the chatting? Mini is trying to educate you folks and your chatting away like a bunch of girls in gym class. PAY ATTENTION!

Sorry. Carry on.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey mini
when all the girls stop chatting lol thats funny.
let us know what kit you want us to use for this build.
my local big lots is letting me down but I will friggin find it if I dont have it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Apr 23 2008, 03:35 AM~10482860
> *hey mini
> when all the girls stop chatting lol thats funny.
> let us know what kit you want us to use for this build.
> ...


x2


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

I do not have a biglots anywhere close to me. And I dont have a car


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well for the chatting im done i want to learn now 
lets do this bro


----------



## chrias (Aug 21, 2002)

So has the decision been made as to what kit everyone is going to use? I know I have a 63 Impala Amigo kit somewhere and I have a few more Impala kits laying around.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I say we go with the 94 ss kit ! I have built many of these kits and i know some of the issues that are in side it and i have seen a many of them built that need help due to some fitment problems !


----------



## chrias (Aug 21, 2002)

I'm 99% sure I have that kit in one of my boxes.


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

theres a darker sharpie for gold. the cap looks like mustard but over a chrome piece it turns gold. been doin it for years.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

ok i need to pick up the SS kit then


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

We will be starting the cleaning and prep work on Tues May 6th ! That lets everyone have another week or so to post up pic of their kit and supplies ! And gives me time for my arm to heal up ! 


Hope you guys get whats laid out and are ready !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2008, 06:13 AM~10491692
> *I say we go with the 94 ss kit  !  I  have  built  many  of  these  kits  and  i  know  some  of  the  issues  that  are  in  side  it  and  i  have  seen  a  many  of  them    built  that  need  help  due  to  some  fitment  problems !
> *


after i allready bought the 63 for this....


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

im gonna try to get the ss kit today


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 1 2008, 01:25 PM~10551706
> *after i allready bought the 63 for this....
> *


Your 1 stupid asswipe BOBBY ! 

We had talked about using the 94 SS cause of the $5 BigLot sale's and And at the time we talked about what kit we should all agree on you didn't have anything on hand and was asking witch BIG LOTS we were getting are kits from ! It was 2 days later when you posted back up that you only found the 63 ! Not only can't your see to good but noe its effected your memory also ! STAY OFF THE INBREEDING IT'S HARMFUL TO THE OFF SPRING !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2008, 07:43 AM~10565859
> *Your  1  stupid  asswipe  BOBBY !
> 
> We  had  talked  about  using the  94  SS  cause  of  the  $5 BigLot  sale's  and  And  at  the  time  we  talked  about  what  kit  we  should  all  agree  on  you    didn't  have  anything  on hand and  was  asking  witch  BIG  LOTS  we  were  getting  are  kits  from !  It  was  2  days  later  when  you  posted  back  up  that  you  only  found  the  63  !  Not  only  can't  your  see  to  good  but  noe  its  effected  your  memory  also  !  STAY  OFF THE  INBREEDING    IT'S  HARMFUL  TO THE  OFF  SPRING !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

GET FUCKED ***********......


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i got the impalla ss donk kit!! will that work Mini???


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

will the taxi/fire chief caprice work fo this mini?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+May 5 2008, 11:55 AM~10578665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes to both of these fellas ! 8-Ball the caprice is almost the same kit and has some of the same fitment issues as the Impala kit does !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So , please start it im ready to Build !!! Master Mini !!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@May 6 2008, 11:36 PM~10595208
> *ttt
> *



Any updates


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I will be working all week end but starting this tuesday i will start the building of the BIG BODY IMPALA ! Please stay tuned !


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Glad to see the school has re-open, can't wait to see what you 
got in store for us Mini...........


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im in
cant wait to learn some tricks :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Fellas here later tonight i will have a few steps laid out with ref, pics and try to explain the best i can to go with the pics ~ And i have been pmed alot about using a kit other then the Big Body Impala kit !I just thought the same kit would work better but my intro steps to build A SUPER CLEAN KIT will work for every kit so grab the kit of your choice and join us tonight as i get things in motion !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool im in ive got the big body ready to go


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*OK YOU GUYS READY ! </span>*

_*I GOT A LOT OF PICS TO ADD AND TYPE OUT SO PLEASE DO NOT RESPOND TILL I HAVE TOTALLY LAID EVERYTHING OUT THAT WAY ITS NOT SPILT UP AND EAZY TO FOLLOW !*_


With this class and build we are aiming for a well built and clean finished kit ! So i started off with 2 kits to show you all the difference from just grabbing pieces and building vs taking the time to clean up your items and preparing for the finished build ! So please follow along as we do this weeks lesson ! 


<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2188.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*THIS WEEKS LESSON IS PREPARING MULTI PEICE ITEMS AS A WHOLE TO BE PAINTED AND DETAILED !* 

Its a good start when you you open up a new kit to grab the Instruction sheets to glance over and fine the items that should be built before you start adding paint ! When you first open up this kit it starts with the motor !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2189.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

As you can see the block , the upper intake , and the lower tranny and oil pan are in 4 pieces !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2190.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

If you just took them straight off the parts tree you end up with a engine that looks like this !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2191.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2192.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2193.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2194.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2195.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Notice with out taking the time to clean up the parts how you get the uneven seems , extra flash and the gaps between 1 surface to the other ! 


All this can be fixed quick and easy if you take the time to do it ! 

First what you want to do is after you take the parts off the tree run you hobby knife over all the edges . Cut down the extra plastic that the parts tree has left and when you go to o the piece together go back with your sand paper ( I use 220 or 320 ) the even up the seems ! Here's a quick look of the engine when the time was took-in out to clean it up ! 

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2197.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2198.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Notice there is no more uneven seem or gaps ! 

And in order to fix the upper in take gaps you need to edge out the under side of the whole where it slides in to place ! This is a very easy fix and i actually do it to all my edges that have a pin snap joint ! Just tuck the blade of your knife in enough that the shape edge and the back of the knife are touching the sides and give it 2 turns with little pressure ! You just want to open it up a little not whon it out ! 

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2199.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

If this is done right you get a very nice fit with no more gaps ! 

Here is the * JUST GRAB IT AND BUILD BLOCK * next to the * I TOOK MY TIME AND CLEANED IT UP BLOCK* to show that you get a better looking build when you take your time !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2200.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2201.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2202.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2203.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

When ever you start building any kit and want it to fit good and look clean take the time to do these clean up steps ! 

<span style=\'colorurple\'>*TEST FIT , CLEAN THE EDGES , SAND THE SEEMS ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

The other items that should be built before paint are the seats and dash board ! 










Here are a set of the seats and dash just tookin offthe trees and put together !


























































But if you take the time to clean the parts up as explaned in the last post it will make for a much cleaner look ! 










































Whn building the dash the insturuction sheet shows the dash being added in 2 peices but if you do it that way you gut a much bigger and uglier gap , Doing it this wat will elmenate that gap but you still have a gaps around the gage area ! How we fix that is to turn the dash around and add a little glue to the back sid e to fill in the gaps ! When painted the gaps will be gone ! 










Again taking the time to do a clean clean-up job will lead to a better finished build . Even on the parts that don't seen much you should do these steps cause in the long run it helps the build go smoother and that leads to a CLEAN BUILD ! 

And please remember these words ! 

*TEST FIT , CLEAN THE EDGES , SAND THE SEEMS ! *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok mini i think we got it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*OK YOU GUYS READY ! </span>*

_*I GOT A LOT OF PICS TO ADD AND TYPE OUT SO PLEASE DO NOT RESPOND TILL I HAVE TOTALLY LAID EVERYTHING OUT THAT WAY ITS NOT SPILT UP AND EAZY TO FOLLOW !*_
With this class and build we are aiming for a well built and clean finished kit ! So i started off with 2 kits to show you all the difference from just grabbing pieces and building vs taking the time to clean up your items and preparing for the finished build ! So please follow along as we do this weeks lesson ! 
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2188.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*THIS WEEKS LESSON IS PREPARING MULTI PEICE ITEMS AS A WHOLE TO BE PAINTED AND DETAILED !* 

Its a good start when you you open up a new kit to grab the Instruction sheets to glance over and fine the items that should be built before you start adding paint ! When you first open up this kit it starts with the motor !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2189.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

As you can see the block , the upper intake , and the lower tranny and oil pan are in 4 pieces !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2190.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

If you just took them straight off the parts tree you end up with a engine that looks like this !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2191.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2192.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2193.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2194.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2195.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Notice with out taking the time to clean up the parts how you get the uneven seems , extra flash and the gaps between 1 surface to the other ! 
All this can be fixed quick and easy if you take the time to do it ! 

First what you want to do is after you take the parts off the tree run you hobby knife over all the edges . Cut down the extra plastic that the parts tree has left and when you go to o the piece together go back with your sand paper ( I use 220 or 320 ) the even up the seems ! Here's a quick look of the engine when the time was took-in out to clean it up ! 

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2197.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2198.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Notice there is no more uneven seem or gaps ! 

And in order to fix the upper in take gaps you need to edge out the under side of the whole where it slides in to place ! This is a very easy fix and i actually do it to all my edges that have a pin snap joint ! Just tuck the blade of your knife in enough that the shape edge and the back of the knife are touching the sides and give it 2 turns with little pressure ! You just want to open it up a little not whon it out ! 

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2199.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

If this is done right you get a very nice fit with no more gaps ! 

Here is the * JUST GRAB IT AND BUILD BLOCK * next to the * I TOOK MY TIME AND CLEANED IT UP BLOCK* to show that you get a better looking build when you take your time !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2200.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2201.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2202.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2203.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

When ever you start building any kit and want it to fit good and look clean take the time to do these clean up steps ! 

<span style=\'colorurple\'>*TEST FIT , CLEAN THE EDGES , SAND THE SEEMS ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

The other items that should be built before paint are the seats and dash board ! 










Here are a set of the seats and dash just tookin offthe trees and put together !


























































But if you take the time to clean the parts up as explaned in the last post it will make for a much cleaner look ! 










































Whn building the dash the insturuction sheet shows the dash being added in 2 peices but if you do it that way you gut a much bigger and uglier gap , Doing it this wat will elmenate that gap but you still have a gaps around the gage area ! How we fix that is to turn the dash around and add a little glue to the back sid e to fill in the gaps ! When painted the gaps will be gone ! 










Again taking the time to do a clean clean-up job will lead to a better finished build . Even on the parts that don't seen much you should do these steps cause in the long run it helps the build go smoother and that leads to a CLEAN BUILD ! 

And please remember these words ! 

*TEST FIT , CLEAN THE EDGES , SAND THE SEEMS ! *


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

im not building a kit for this but this shure comes in handy thanks homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 13 2008, 11:47 PM~10650416
> *im not building a kit for this but this shure comes in handy thanks homie
> *


Thats what this whole thing is ment for ! For all the real builders wanting to take it to a more noticable level and should be used on every build not just this 1 cause its the 1 being pictured !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2008, 11:51 PM~10650463
> *Thats  what  this  whole  thing  is  ment  for !    For  all  the  real  builders  wanting to  take  it  to  a  more  noticable  level  and  should  be  used  on  every  build    not  just  this  1  cause  its  the  1  being  pictured !
> *


true i take pride in my work ,and get better in time ,just wish more people would take pride in there work ,jm2c ,


hows the fam mini? err one doin gud


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Im gonna play catch up once i get one


----------



## chrias (Aug 21, 2002)

Great write up so far Mini!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

mini
i filled the gap on the dash like you said but the glue blead through to the gauge side how do i fix that?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 14 2008, 10:19 AM~10652586
> *mini
> i filled the gap on the dash like you said but the glue blead through to the gauge side how do i fix that?
> *



Just take some sand paper and glue it to a peice of the foam meat tray ! After that dries cut you a peice small enough to sand inside the area and the SS kit come with a gage decal so it will look good if you get it sanded down smooth ! 


This mean take your time and take the time it needs to get all smooth and even !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*OK YOU GUYS READY ! </span>*

_*I GOT A LOT OF PICS TO ADD AND TYPE OUT SO PLEASE DO NOT RESPOND TILL I HAVE TOTALLY LAID EVERYTHING OUT THAT WAY ITS NOT SPILT UP AND EAZY TO FOLLOW !*_
With this class and build we are aiming for a well built and clean finished kit ! So i started off with 2 kits to show you all the difference from just grabbing pieces and building vs taking the time to clean up your items and preparing for the finished build ! So please follow along as we do this weeks lesson ! 
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2188.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*THIS WEEKS LESSON IS PREPARING MULTI PEICE ITEMS AS A WHOLE TO BE PAINTED AND DETAILED !* 

Its a good start when you you open up a new kit to grab the Instruction sheets to glance over and fine the items that should be built before you start adding paint ! When you first open up this kit it starts with the motor !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2189.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

As you can see the block , the upper intake , and the lower tranny and oil pan are in 4 pieces !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2190.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

If you just took them straight off the parts tree you end up with a engine that looks like this !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2191.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2192.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2193.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2194.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2195.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Notice with out taking the time to clean up the parts how you get the uneven seems , extra flash and the gaps between 1 surface to the other ! 
All this can be fixed quick and easy if you take the time to do it ! 

First what you want to do is after you take the parts off the tree run you hobby knife over all the edges . Cut down the extra plastic that the parts tree has left and when you go to o the piece together go back with your sand paper ( I use 220 or 320 ) the even up the seems ! Here's a quick look  of the engine when the time was took-in out to clean it up ! 

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2197.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2198.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Notice there is no more uneven seem or gaps ! 

And in order to fix the upper in take gaps you need to edge out the under side of the whole where it slides in to place ! This is a very easy fix and i actually do it to all my edges that have a pin snap joint ! Just tuck the blade of your knife in enough that the shape edge and the back of the knife are touching the sides and give it 2 turns with little pressure ! You just want to open it up a little not whon it out ! 

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2199.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

If this is done right you get a very nice fit with no more gaps ! 

Here is the * JUST GRAB IT AND BUILD BLOCK * next to the * I TOOK MY TIME AND CLEANED IT UP BLOCK* to show that you get a better looking build when you take your time !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2200.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2201.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2202.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MINIDREAMS%20SCHOOL/101_2203.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

When ever you start building any kit and want it to fit good and look clean take the time to do these clean up steps ! 

<span style=\'colorurple\'>*TEST FIT , CLEAN THE EDGES , SAND THE SEEMS ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

The other items that should be built before paint are the seats and dash board ! 










Here are a set of the seats and dash just tookin offthe trees and put together !


























































But if you take the time to clean the parts up as explaned in the last post it will make for a much cleaner look ! 










































Whn building the dash the insturuction sheet shows the dash being added in 2 peices but if you do it that way you gut a much bigger and uglier gap , Doing it this wat will elmenate that gap but you still have a gaps around the gage area ! How we fix that is to turn the dash around and add a little glue to the back sid e to fill in the gaps ! When painted the gaps will be gone ! 










Again taking the time to do a clean clean-up job will lead to a better finished build . Even on the parts that don't seen much you should do these steps cause in the long run it helps the build go smoother and that leads to a CLEAN BUILD ! 

And please remember these words ! 

*TEST FIT , CLEAN THE EDGES , SAND THE SEEMS ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just brought this to a new page so its easier to follow ! 


I hope you all are building and taken in what i post to good use .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 14 2008, 07:25 PM~10656518
> *Just  brought  this  to  a  new  page  so  its  easier  to    follow  !
> I  hope  you  all  are  building  and  taken  in  what  i  post  to  good  use .
> *



yes we are teacher


----------



## browntrash13 (Apr 27, 2008)

minidreams,after i made the engine fit right should i glue it or do i wait?Oh yeah thanks for the tips,i wish i wold have known before i started my cadillac motor.This is going to be my first model car in about 16or17yrs,so damn times have changed.thx again bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just checking in to see if anyone has had the chance to do are frist lesson in multi part items being prep ?


Are next lay out will cover more preping before paint and will focus on cleaning and test fitting parts so be ready for lesson 2 !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 20 2008, 05:53 PM~10698869
> *Just   checking  in to  see   if  anyone   has   had  the  chance  to  do   are  frist   lesson in   multi part  items   being   prep  ?
> Are  next   lay   out  will  cover    more   preping   before   paint    and  will  focus  on   cleaning   and  test   fitting  parts   so   be  ready   for    lesson   2  !
> *


NO , IM TOO BUSY THROWING SPIT WADS AT THE TEACHER..... :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 20 2008, 07:56 PM~10698901
> *NO , IM TOO BUSY THROWING SPIT WADS AT THE TEACHER..... :biggrin:
> *



nasty fuker ,rubber bands and paper clips are better :biggrin: you just make sure you hit the right one wit that spit wad lol,if we dont behave we gonna get detention 
mr mini dont play :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

like i said, ill play catch up when i get one lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Any update on the class schedule. :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Where ist the Teatcher Mr. Mini ???? 

Anybody seen him !!!

:uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

summer vacation?

schools out


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

party time lol


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i want summer school :angry: 

theres much i need to learn b4 i pass to the next grade


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

bump


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

please don't let this one die like the first one


----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

where can i buy an exacto knife


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edd713_@Aug 5 2008, 09:24 PM~11270142
> *where can i buy an exacto knife
> *


walmart, hobbytown, walmart it would be in craft section

hobby lobby


----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 5 2008, 08:36 PM~11270269
> *walmart, hobbytown, walmart it would be in craft section
> 
> hobby lobby
> *


thanx homie for the help


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Mini you going to start a fall class!
:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Sep 14 2008, 05:18 AM~11597700
> *Mini you going to start a fall class!
> :biggrin:
> *


Got to finish up some shit 85 then i plan on getting back to this topic ! I dont seem to do to good when i take on out side work ! I get to many ideas on to many project and then nothing gets done ! 

I have 3 cars ready to ship

2 cars ready to paint and assembly and then i had to totally restart ModelsIVLife project do to some rushed cuts ! But As soon as my plates clean Smallz and I have a project working also ! :biggrin: 

So i hope to get every thing working done and off the bench so we can take this more real! 

And i was thinking instead of it being like a set by step like i was doing maybe take it to a Question - Answer How to !

Like say we see all the HOW DO YOU HINGE question ! Well then well do a complete pic brake down on the set up of hinges !

I think that would be more helpfull in the long run !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready Nikkuhhhh!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and door jams too! im clueless on that shit!

more on the doors tho, like around the door pannel


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 14 2008, 01:07 PM~11599609
> *and door jams too! im clueless on that shit!
> 
> more on the doors tho, like around the door pannel
> *



:yessad: thats the only thing I have left to do on my hardtop 62 project :uh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 14 2008, 04:07 PM~11599609
> *and door jams too! im clueless on that shit!
> 
> more on the doors tho, like around the door pannel
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 9 2008, 12:28 AM~11298813
> *yea ,the bottom pic...... is there a how to on them? every time i go to open something up,i get stumped on that part!
> *


ooooohh. well.. ima try to explain it the best i can....


well, those are just like a doorjamb [idk how u do urs] but made of sheet styrene.... what i do is i trace a patternt of the inside of the door and then make 2 of those,,,,first i make it big so that way i can just trim it down as much as i need to, then tape ur door panel into place[where it would be when the car was done] and look at the inside of the body and see if the door panel lines up with the piece of styrene after u test fit[tape] it in there...then u can be precise and measure it[ i just eyeballed it] until the door panel sits flush with the styrene


i hope tht made sense...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2008, 02:45 PM~11599478
> *Got  to  finish  up  some  shit  85    then  i  plan  on getting  back  to  this  topic !  I  dont  seem  to  do  to  good  when  i  take  on  out  side  work  !  I  get  to  many  ideas  on  to  many  project  and  then  nothing  gets  done !
> 
> I  have  3  cars  ready  to  ship
> ...



Sounds good to me. Looks like there starting to line up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2008, 05:51 PM~11600467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work on those jams CNDYBLU66SS. Your doing some great work. For those of use who are just starting out.
Look in Texas Funks build topic, Mini explained how he does door jams and easier way.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 16 2008, 01:11 AM~10427403
> *OK  LETS  START  OFF    BY    SAYING    !  " I  AM  TAKING  ON THE  TASK  OF  LETTING    THE  SECERTS  OUT ! IF  YOUR  WILLING  TO  LEARN  AND  TRY    THEN  IT  IS  WORTH  IT  FOR  ME  TO  STEP  AWAY  FROM  THE  DESK  TO  HELP  YOU  ALL    STEP  IT  A  LEVEL  IN  THE  HOBBY  !"
> 
> OK !  THE    FRIST  LESSON    WE  WILL    TAKE  ON    WILL  START    AT THE  BOTTOM  OF  YOUR  BUILDS ! AND  WE  WILL  THEN    WORK  UP  TO  THE  TOP !
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK YOU GUYS READY ?

YOU HAVE BENCH CLEARED OFF ?

YOU HAVE YOUR FAVORTE DRINK AND SNACK READY ?

YOU READY TO SEE SOMETHING NEW YET ?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 11 2009, 09:43 PM~12978949
> *OK    YOU  GUYS  READY  ?
> 
> YOU    HAVE  BENCH  CLEARED  OFF  ?
> ...


:yes:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

yes :thumbsup: uffin: :wave:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i cant do anything yet but im watchin


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 11 2009, 09:43 PM~12978949
> *OK    YOU  GUYS  READY  ?
> 
> YOU    HAVE  BENCH  CLEARED  OFF  ?
> ...


Hurry, I have to take a SHIT, soon. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 12 2009, 12:59 AM~12979138
> *Hurry, I have to take a SHIT, soon. :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 12 2009, 12:43 AM~12978949
> *OK    YOU  GUYS  READY  ?
> 
> YOU    HAVE  BENCH  CLEARED  OFF  ?
> ...





and you know this :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

can we smoke in this school  :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 11 2009, 10:59 PM~12979138
> *Hurry, I have to take a SHIT, soon. :biggrin:
> *


sit on the trashcan at your work station


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 11 2009, 10:04 PM~12979200
> *sit on the trashcan at your work station
> *


All SYSTEMS clear. READY for some school now. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 12 2009, 01:07 AM~12979244
> *All SYSTEMS clear. READY for some school now. :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your killin me over here :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 11 2009, 10:08 PM~12979262
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: your killin me over here :biggrin:
> *


SHIT man. When you gottah go. YOU GOTTAH GO.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

<span style=\'color:green\'>* NOW YOU HAVE 3 NEW LINE CUTTERS ! *

HERE'S A LOOK AT THE SIZE DIFFENACE WE GET FROM THE 3 NEW TOOLS IT ONLY TOOK US 15 MINUTES TO BUILD !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

NO SHIT.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 12 2009, 01:12 AM~12979320
> *SHIT man. When you gottah go. YOU GOTTAH GO.
> *




yiz zir :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 12 2009, 01:14 AM~12979343
> *<span style=\'color:green\'> NOW  YOU  HAVE  3  NEW  LINE  CUTTERS !
> 
> HERE'S  A  LOOK  AT  THE  SIZE  DIFFENACE  WE  GET  FROM  THE  3  NEW  TOOLS  IT  ONLY  TOOK  US  15 MINUTES  TO  BUILD !
> ...





now thats some cool shit !


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN THAT COOL. THANK'S FOR THE TIP BRO!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SIZING UP THE JOB ! [/b]

HERE YOU WANT TO HAVE YOUR BODY SET UP WITH THE MOST SEEN COLOR YOUR WANT IN YOUR PATTEREN WORK ! I CHOSE SLIVER MIST PPG ! 









EVERY BUILD IS DIFFERNT CAUSE OF BODY LINES , ADDED ITEMS , AND ITEMS THAT WILL BE ADDED LATER ON DURINT THE BUILD UP ! 

WHAT I LIKE TO DO IS SEE WHAT I CAN SEE WHEN I CLOSE MY EYES ! I GET MY IDEA AND THE SEE HOW IT LAYS OUT IN THE WAYS OF THE BODY LINES ! 

LOOKING OVER THIS I SEE A LOT OF STRIGHT HARD EDGES AND THAT MAKES FOR AN EASY BODY TO USE ! STRIGHT EDGES HELP KEEP YOUR TAPE WORK MORE EVEN ! 

I ALSO WANTED TO HAVE SOMETHING TO WORK AROUND TO HELO START A DESIGN TO WORK FROM SO I CHOSE TO ADD A MURAL DECAL TO THE SIDE ! 









BY DOING THIS I CAN MAKE A PATCH PATTERN AND USE IT TO HELP LAY DOWN MY SIDE PATTERNS ! SO FIRST STEP IS TO MAKE A COPY OF TAPE IN THE STYLE I CUT THE DECALS !

















AFTER YOU CUT THE PATTERN OUT ADD IT WHERE YOU WANT THE DECAL TO BE PLACED !









THE RESIZE THE DECAL TO THE TAPE ON THE BODY 









OK NOW TAKE FINE LINE OR THE VERY FINE LINE THE STRIGHT EDGE OF THE BODY AND THE EDGE FROM THE PATCH TAPE PATTERN AND START LAYING OUT YOUR MAIN LINES ! 









LEAVE THE ETXRA LENGHT OF TAPE FOR NOW ! YOU WANT THE TAPE TO REST IN PLACE ! YOU DONT WANT TO PULL IT IN PLACE CAUSE IT WILL LEFT AND LOSE THE CRUVES ! AND DO 1 LINE AT A TIME ! 

NOW ADD ANOTHER LINE TO FINISH OFF WHAT YOU STARTED ! 









LOOK AT THE OVER LAPS ! NOW TRIM TO THE EDGE OF THE TAPE AND REMOVE THE XTRA TAPE YOUR NOT WANTING ON THE BODY ! YOU CAN AS MANY AS YOU WANT IN THIS COLOR ! THE CHOICE IS YOURS ! 









NOW THAT I STARTED THE SIDES I WENT TO THE TOP !

HERE I STARTED OUT WITH THE LINE CUTTER CAUSE IT GIVES ME A LARGER LINE TO WORK FROM ! 









THEN I JUST CUT A FEW AREAS AWAY TO TURN A PLAIN TAPE LINE INTO A PATTERN ! 









WORKING OFF THE MIDDLE PATTERN ADD AS MANY OTHERS AS YOU WISH TO HAVE IN THIS COLOR ! I ADDED MORE STANDERD AND SOME VERY FINE AND CUTTED A FEW AREAS AWAY AGAIN TO MAKE ANOTHER PATTERN ! 









NOW MAKE SURE ALL YOUR TAPE EDGES ARE LAID DOWN AND STICKING AND THEN ADD YOUR SECOND COLOR ! 

NOW THAT YOUR SECOND COLOR IS ON US THE AREAS OF THE BODY THAT HAVE BEEN WORKED ON AND FILL THEM IN WITH NEW TAPE LINES! I CHOSE THE VERY FINE LINE FOR THIS COLOR ! 


















TRY WORK IN CONTRAST TO WHAT YOU HAVE ALREADY GOT LAID OUT ! 









NOW ADD YOUR NEXT COLOR IF YOU CHOSE TO ADD MORE COLORS ! I ADDED A 3RD COLOR ! AND A FEW MORE LINES ! THIS TIME I TRIED TO OVER LAP ALL THE OTHER PATTERN LINES !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice MINI.......... great lesson!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 11 2009, 10:54 PM~12979858
> *<span style='colorurple'>GOOD JOB*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

cool as hell.................. broken down bery nicely  



i will be tryin this real soon


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*COVERING YOUR WORK ! *

NOW THAT YOU HAVE ALL THE LINE PATTERNS LAID OUT TOOK YOUR BODY COLOR CHOICE OR BASE IF GOING CANDY TOP COAT AND COVER THE BODY IN FULL ! 









BEING VERY CAREFUL AND MAKING SURE THE BODY IS COMPLETELY DRY UNTAPE YOUR WORK ! 









































AT THIS POINT YOUR READY TO ADD YOUR TOP CANDY IF YOU CHOOSE ! I DIDN'T ! SO WHAT I DIS IS MY FOIL WORK ! I RECOMMEND DOING THE FOILING BEFORE THE GEL PENS OR DECALS, SO SINCE I DID SET THIS UP FOR DECAL WORK I FOILED UP BOTH SIDES THEN SET UP MY DECALS ! 


















AN OVER VEIW OF THE PAINT WORK TIP ! 


















TRY OUT FELLAS ! ITS EASIER THEN YOU THINK IF YOU HAVE AN EYE FOR THIS TYPE OF PAINT SCHEME'S ! 

ITS JUST TIME TAKING AND CHALLENGE'S YOUR SKILL OF THINKING !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

cool as hell.................. broken down very nicely  



i will be tryin this real soon


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! THAT IS SOME WICKED PAINT BROTHER!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN SAN JO!!


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

Bookmarked great idea mini...


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice work on the layout. Paint jobs lookn' good. :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

GOOD GOD THATS BADASS :thumbsup: 

thanks mini - i promise you will see me putting this tech tip to use :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 12 2009, 01:26 AM~12980689
> *GOOD GOD THATS BADASS :thumbsup:
> 
> thanks mini - i promise you will see me putting this tech tip to use :biggrin: :yes:
> *


x2

thanks mini, for taking the time to show us all how this was done. Very much appretiated, and im sure youll see attempts from many of us!!

I just need to wait for it to warm up a bit first!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

GREAT tutorial!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
No problems with lifting paint? I read that you need to lift the tape within let's say 20 minutes or so when the paint is a bit soft. Lemme know.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 12 2009, 02:29 AM~12980706
> *GREAT tutorial!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> No problems with lifting paint? I read that you need to lift the tape within let's say 20 minutes or so when the paint is a bit soft. Lemme know.
> *


BIG J ALL MY PAINTS ARE AUTOMOTIVE COLORS SO T HEY ARE THIN AND AND DRY WITH IN 5MIN BETWEEN COATS ! 

THATS AN ADVANTAGE I HAVE I GUESS CAUSE ONCE MY COLOR DOES WHAT THEY CALL FLASH , ITS READY TO MOVE ON ! 

BY THE TIME I LAY DOWN A COLOR AND THE START TO CUT AND LAY TAPE IT'S READY ! 

YOU WILL HAVE TO WATCH YOUR CURVED AREA'S AND THE HUMPS OR DIPS THAT THE TAPE IS MAKING CONTACT ! 

OTHER THEN THAT I HAVE NO LEFTS PROBLEMS ! 

IF YOU WASH AND PREP YOUR BODY WELL AND HAVE A GOOD PRIMER TO START YOU WORK ON YOU SHOULD HAVE NO WORRIES !


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm liking all the tips. I'm gonna use these tools on my newest project.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

David thats cool as hell! Thanks bigg dog for the tips!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

<span style=\'color:green\'>* NOW YOU HAVE 3 NEW LINE CUTTERS ! *

HERE'S A LOOK AT THE SIZE DIFFENACE WE GET FROM THE 3 NEW TOOLS IT ONLY TOOK US 15 MINUTES TO BUILD !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SIZING UP THE JOB ! [/b]

HERE YOU WANT TO HAVE YOUR BODY SET UP WITH THE MOST SEEN COLOR YOUR WANT IN YOUR PATTEREN WORK ! I CHOSE SLIVER MIST PPG ! 









EVERY BUILD IS DIFFERNT CAUSE OF BODY LINES , ADDED ITEMS , AND ITEMS THAT WILL BE ADDED LATER ON DURINT THE BUILD UP ! 

WHAT I LIKE TO DO IS SEE WHAT I CAN SEE WHEN I CLOSE MY EYES ! I GET MY IDEA AND THE SEE HOW IT LAYS OUT IN THE WAYS OF THE BODY LINES ! 

LOOKING OVER THIS I SEE A LOT OF STRIGHT HARD EDGES AND THAT MAKES FOR AN EASY BODY TO USE ! STRIGHT EDGES HELP KEEP YOUR TAPE WORK MORE EVEN ! 

I ALSO WANTED TO HAVE SOMETHING TO WORK AROUND TO HELO START A DESIGN TO WORK FROM SO  I CHOSE TO ADD A MURAL DECAL TO THE SIDE ! 









BY DOING THIS I CAN MAKE A PATCH PATTERN AND USE IT TO HELP LAY DOWN MY SIDE PATTERNS ! SO FIRST STEP IS TO MAKE A COPY OF TAPE IN THE STYLE I CUT THE DECALS !

















AFTER YOU CUT THE PATTERN OUT ADD IT WHERE YOU WANT THE DECAL TO BE PLACED !









THE RESIZE THE DECAL TO THE TAPE ON THE BODY 









OK NOW TAKE FINE LINE OR THE VERY FINE LINE THE STRIGHT EDGE OF THE BODY AND THE EDGE FROM THE PATCH TAPE PATTERN AND START LAYING OUT YOUR MAIN LINES ! 









LEAVE THE ETXRA LENGHT OF TAPE FOR NOW ! YOU WANT THE TAPE TO REST IN PLACE ! YOU DONT WANT TO PULL IT IN PLACE CAUSE IT WILL LEFT AND LOSE THE CRUVES ! AND DO 1 LINE AT A TIME ! 

NOW ADD ANOTHER LINE TO FINISH OFF WHAT YOU STARTED ! 









LOOK AT THE OVER LAPS ! NOW TRIM TO THE EDGE OF THE TAPE AND REMOVE THE XTRA TAPE YOUR NOT WANTING ON THE BODY ! YOU CAN AS MANY AS YOU WANT IN THIS COLOR ! THE CHOICE IS YOURS ! 









NOW THAT I STARTED THE SIDES I WENT TO THE TOP !

HERE I STARTED OUT WITH THE LINE CUTTER CAUSE IT GIVES ME A LARGER LINE TO WORK FROM ! 









THEN I JUST CUT A FEW AREAS AWAY TO TURN A PLAIN TAPE LINE INTO A PATTERN ! 









WORKING OFF THE MIDDLE PATTERN ADD AS MANY OTHERS AS YOU WISH TO HAVE IN THIS COLOR ! I ADDED MORE STANDERD AND SOME VERY FINE AND CUTTED A FEW AREAS AWAY AGAIN TO MAKE ANOTHER PATTERN ! 









NOW MAKE SURE ALL YOUR TAPE EDGES ARE LAID DOWN AND STICKING AND THEN ADD YOUR SECOND COLOR ! 

NOW THAT YOUR SECOND COLOR IS ON US THE AREAS OF THE BODY THAT HAVE BEEN WORKED ON AND FILL THEM IN WITH NEW TAPE LINES! I CHOSE THE VERY FINE LINE FOR THIS COLOR ! 


















TRY WORK IN CONTRAST TO WHAT YOU HAVE ALREADY GOT LAID OUT ! 









NOW ADD YOUR NEXT COLOR IF YOU CHOSE TO ADD MORE COLORS ! I ADDED A 3RD COLOR ! AND A FEW MORE LINES ! THIS TIME I TRIED TO OVER LAP ALL THE OTHER PATTERN LINES !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*COVERING YOUR WORK ! *

NOW THAT YOU HAVE ALL THE LINE PATTERNS LAID OUT TOOK YOUR BODY COLOR CHOICE OR BASE IF GOING CANDY TOP COAT AND COVER THE BODY IN FULL ! 









BEING VERY CAREFUL AND MAKING SURE THE BODY IS COMPLETELY DRY UNTAPE YOUR WORK ! 









































AT THIS POINT YOUR READY TO ADD YOUR TOP CANDY IF YOU CHOOSE ! I DIDN'T ! SO WHAT I DIS IS MY FOIL WORK ! I RECOMMEND DOING THE FOILING BEFORE THE GEL PENS OR DECALS, SO SINCE I DID SET THIS UP FOR DECAL WORK I FOILED UP BOTH SIDES THEN SET UP MY DECALS ! 
















AN OVER VEIW OF THE PAINT WORK TIP ! 


















TRY OUT FELLAS ! ITS EASIER THEN YOU THINK IF YOU HAVE  AN EYE FOR THIS TYPE OF PAINT SCHEME'S ! 

ITS JUST TIME TAKING AND CHALLENGE'S YOUR SKILL OF THINKING !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man this is awesome, thank you....

So all you are cutting is straight lines, Right? Your not cutting the actual design in the tape and then laying on the car, you are cutting straight lines and then laying them out on the car.

Thanks for the tutorial. I will deff be trying this.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

GREAT JOB MAN!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

thats awsome got this page tagged


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 12 2009, 09:48 AM~12981718
> *Man this is awesome, thank you....
> 
> So all you are cutting is straight lines, Right?  Your not cutting the actual design in the tape and then laying on the car, <span style='color:blue'>BUT WITH THIS TIP AN AIR BRUSH OR PAINT GUN WILL BE A MUST ! *


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE AM DOING TO HAVE TO TRY THAT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ANOTHER LITTLE TIP I GOT OFF OF KRAZY RICKS WEB SITE IS WHAT THEY CALL SPIDERWEB'S ! 

THIS IS THE DASH AND REAR PACKAGE TRAY FOR THE OLD SKOOL 70 I HAVE IN THE WORKS ! 



















MINE IS MORE OF A SPLATTER ! 

WHAT I DID WAS TURN MY AIR PRESSURE DOWN TO LIKE 5 PSI THINNED MY 3 TO 1 INSTEAD OF 50/50 ! YOU WANT IT A LITTLE THICK AND THE AIR PRESSURE LOW TO CAUSE IT TO SPIT THE PAINT OUT ! 

I HELD THESE ITEMS OUT ABOUT 3 INCH FROM THE TIP OF MY GUN ! 

I WANTED TO TRY THIS OUT ON SOMETHING SMALL IN CASE I NEEDED TO REDO IT IT WOULD BE THAT MUCH WORK ! 

I'M GOING TO TRY THIS IN A PATTERN SET -UP AS SOON AS I GET WHAT I ALREADY HAVE IN PROGRESS HANDLED AND I RE STOCK MY CLEAR COAT !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 another good tip right there


i have to get my airbrush up and running soon.


and ive been at this patern paint tip all day now, just maping out the tape i think is the hardest part (basicly what patern your looking for)

i used your patern as a template mini, because sometimes i just need the kick in the ass, and rest is down hill from there  


ill try and have some pics up soon


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 12 2009, 10:57 PM~12988372
> *:0  another good tip right there
> i have to get my airbrush up and running soon.
> and ive been at this patern paint tip all day now, just maping out the tape i think is the hardest part (basicly what patern your looking for)
> ...



THE WORST PART I'VE ALWAYS HAD WAS TRYING TO CUT THE SAME WIDTH OF TAPE WITH JUST A BLADE AND A RULER ! 

I SAW WHAT SCALE DID AND THE IDEA FOR CREATING THE LINE CUTTERS POPPED UP AND I KNOW IT WAS SOMETHING I AD TO DO ADN IT MADE THE JOB 100% EASIER AND QUICKER ! 

I GREW FROM USING SOMEONES IDEA ! I DIDN'T TAKE THEIR IDEA AND CLAIM IT AS MY OWN !

IF YOU SEE ANOTHING YOU WANT TO TRY BY ALL MEANS DO IT BUT FIND AWAY T O MAKE IT YOUR OWN !


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 12 2009, 09:08 PM~12988528
> *THE  WORST  PART  I'VE  ALWAYS  HAD  WAS  TRYING  TO  CUT  THE  SAME  WIDTH  OF  TAPE  WITH  JUST  A  BLADE  AND  A  RULER !
> 
> I  SAW  WHAT  SCALE  DID  AND THE  IDEA  FOR  CREATING  THE  LINE  CUTTERS  POPPED  UP  AND  I  KNOW  IT  WAS  SOMETHING  I  AD  TO  DO  ADN  IT  MADE  THE  JOB  100%  EASIER  AND  QUICKER !
> ...


That's what this hobby and life is all about. Learning from others and advancing are skillls. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

yea when i 1st started doin the paterns, i was cuttin one strand of tape at a time, like a dumb ass, then i started cuttin them, so i had them in reserve, and that deff. made it go quicker.


but this is where im at right now................... this is only the 2nd color, the other is silver.

i still wanna do a blue and the final colr will be orange flake  


and keep in mind this is still just my first att. at this  far from perfect, but a start none the less.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY THATS LOOKING PRETTY DAMN GOOD ! ~

DONT FORGET TO MAKE SURE ALL YOUR TAPE IS PRESSED DOWN AND STICKING BEFORE MOVING ON ! 

AND DONT BE AFFAID TO USE UP THE EMPTY AREAS !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 13 2009, 12:48 AM~12989012
> *HEY    THATS  LOOKING  PRETTY  DAMN  GOOD  !  ~
> 
> DONT  FORGET  TO  MAKE  SURE  ALL YOUR  TAPE  IS  PRESSED  DOWN  AND  STICKING  BEFORE  MOVING ON !
> ...



you know what, that lip at the back of the hood(by the windsheild) will not stay down for shit!! :angry: 

and just sittin here looking at it from a different angle and you sayin to not be affraid to use up space, i see some work needs to be done on the hood,roof,and trunk, but the thing thats killing me, is the sides of the car................... it has such odd body lines ya know!

if ya have any sugestions.............. please feel free  


and once again..................... thanks mini for the killer tip


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

START USING THE BODY LINES AS A GUDIE ! BUILD OFF THEM LIKE I DID BY ADDING THE PATCH TAPE FOR MY DECAL ON THE REGAL !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 13 2009, 01:08 AM~12989294
> *START    USING THE  BODY  LINES    AS  A  GUDIE  !  BUILD OFF  THEM    LIKE  I  DID  BY  ADDING THE  PATCH  TAPE  FOR  MY  DECAL  ON THE  REGAL !
> *



sence i dont have any decals to throw on the sides, your sayin, use patch work like you did for your decal, just no decale?

so the sides would look like puzzle peices?


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks dave for the lesson i did some work to my sonoma tonight and it looks good just ran out of time to tape stuff off i will have pics of my 1st layer later tomorrow if i can get some time


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks for the step by step, there really gonna help alot of us out  . You do some very good work, i like what you do to help out other modeler's and what you bring to the table. Thanks man.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Where can I see more of your cars.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 13 2009, 06:39 PM~12997599
> *Where can I see more of your cars.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=435490
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326687


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

here is the start of the pattern job on my sonoma let me know what you guys think i'm going to spray this with a silver then do another pattern stage then do either gloss black or burgandy over the silver


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

it should look nice bro ....


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks blaze


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

make sure you press the tape down on the corners so the color you spray over it wont weep through under it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 14 2009, 11:01 PM~13005201
> *make sure you press the tape down on the corners so the color you spray over it wont weep through under it
> *





x-2...................... thats what happened to my wildcat,that and i need to re-work the size of my tape too


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

<span style=\'color:green\'>* NOW YOU HAVE 3 NEW LINE CUTTERS ! *

HERE'S A LOOK AT THE SIZE DIFFENACE WE GET FROM THE 3 NEW TOOLS IT ONLY TOOK US 15 MINUTES TO BUILD !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SIZING UP THE JOB ! [/b]

HERE YOU WANT TO HAVE YOUR BODY SET UP WITH THE MOST SEEN COLOR YOUR WANT IN YOUR PATTEREN WORK ! I CHOSE SLIVER MIST PPG ! 









EVERY BUILD IS DIFFERNT CAUSE OF BODY LINES , ADDED ITEMS , AND ITEMS THAT WILL BE ADDED LATER ON DURINT THE BUILD UP ! 

WHAT I LIKE TO DO IS SEE WHAT I CAN SEE WHEN I CLOSE MY EYES ! I GET MY IDEA AND THE SEE HOW IT LAYS OUT IN THE WAYS OF THE BODY LINES ! 

LOOKING OVER THIS I SEE A LOT OF STRIGHT HARD EDGES AND THAT MAKES FOR AN EASY BODY TO USE ! STRIGHT EDGES HELP KEEP YOUR TAPE WORK MORE EVEN ! 

I ALSO WANTED TO HAVE SOMETHING TO WORK AROUND TO HELO START A DESIGN TO WORK FROM SO I CHOSE TO ADD A MURAL DECAL TO THE SIDE ! 









BY DOING THIS I CAN MAKE A PATCH PATTERN AND USE IT TO HELP LAY DOWN MY SIDE PATTERNS ! SO FIRST STEP IS TO MAKE A COPY OF TAPE IN THE STYLE I CUT THE DECALS !

















AFTER YOU CUT THE PATTERN OUT ADD IT WHERE YOU WANT THE DECAL TO BE PLACED !









THE RESIZE THE DECAL TO THE TAPE ON THE BODY 









OK NOW TAKE FINE LINE OR THE VERY FINE LINE THE STRIGHT EDGE OF THE BODY AND THE EDGE FROM THE PATCH TAPE PATTERN AND START LAYING OUT YOUR MAIN LINES ! 









LEAVE THE ETXRA LENGHT OF TAPE FOR NOW ! YOU WANT THE TAPE TO REST IN PLACE ! YOU DONT WANT TO PULL IT IN PLACE CAUSE IT WILL LEFT AND LOSE THE CRUVES ! AND DO 1 LINE AT A TIME ! 

NOW ADD ANOTHER LINE TO FINISH OFF WHAT YOU STARTED ! 









LOOK AT THE OVER LAPS ! NOW TRIM TO THE EDGE OF THE TAPE AND REMOVE THE XTRA TAPE YOUR NOT WANTING ON THE BODY ! YOU CAN AS MANY AS YOU WANT IN THIS COLOR ! THE CHOICE IS YOURS ! 









NOW THAT I STARTED THE SIDES I WENT TO THE TOP !

HERE I STARTED OUT WITH THE LINE CUTTER CAUSE IT GIVES ME A LARGER LINE TO WORK FROM ! 









THEN I JUST CUT A FEW AREAS AWAY TO TURN A PLAIN TAPE LINE INTO A PATTERN ! 









WORKING OFF THE MIDDLE PATTERN ADD AS MANY OTHERS AS YOU WISH TO HAVE IN THIS COLOR ! I ADDED MORE STANDERD AND SOME VERY FINE AND CUTTED A FEW AREAS AWAY AGAIN TO MAKE ANOTHER PATTERN ! 









NOW MAKE SURE ALL YOUR TAPE EDGES ARE LAID DOWN AND STICKING AND THEN ADD YOUR SECOND COLOR ! 

NOW THAT YOUR SECOND COLOR IS ON US THE AREAS OF THE BODY THAT HAVE BEEN WORKED ON AND FILL THEM IN WITH NEW TAPE LINES! I CHOSE THE VERY FINE LINE FOR THIS COLOR ! 


















TRY WORK IN CONTRAST TO WHAT YOU HAVE ALREADY GOT LAID OUT ! 









NOW ADD YOUR NEXT COLOR IF YOU CHOSE TO ADD MORE COLORS ! I ADDED A 3RD COLOR ! AND A FEW MORE LINES ! THIS TIME I TRIED TO OVER LAP ALL THE OTHER PATTERN LINES !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*COVERING YOUR WORK ! *

NOW THAT YOU HAVE ALL THE LINE PATTERNS LAID OUT TOOK YOUR BODY COLOR CHOICE OR BASE IF GOING CANDY TOP COAT AND COVER THE BODY IN FULL ! 









BEING VERY CAREFUL AND MAKING SURE THE BODY IS COMPLETELY DRY UNTAPE YOUR WORK ! 









































AT THIS POINT YOUR READY TO ADD YOUR TOP CANDY IF YOU CHOOSE ! I DIDN'T ! SO WHAT I DIS IS MY FOIL WORK ! I RECOMMEND DOING THE FOILING BEFORE THE GEL PENS OR DECALS, SO SINCE I DID SET THIS UP FOR DECAL WORK I FOILED UP BOTH SIDES THEN SET UP MY DECALS ! 
















AN OVER VEIW OF THE PAINT WORK TIP ! 


















TRY OUT FELLAS ! ITS EASIER THEN YOU THINK IF YOU HAVE AN EYE FOR THIS TYPE OF PAINT SCHEME'S ! 

ITS JUST TIME TAKING AND CHALLENGE'S YOUR SKILL OF THINKING !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THAT WAS JUST A LESSON RECAP ! HOPE YOU GUYS TAKE ADVANTAGE !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

very cool :thumbsup: thanks for the lesson, i gonna have to put this on to work


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*MOUNTING SMALL ITEMS AND ADDING STREGNTH !*

HERE I WILL SHOW A SIMPLE HANDY LITTLE TRICK TO MOUNTING SMALL ITEMS AND ADDING STRENGTH AT THE SAME TIME !

TODAY I CHOSE SIDE VEIW MIRRORS. IT IS 1 ITEM I MY SELF HAVE A HARD TIME WITH WHEN ADDING TO A BUILD ,BUT NOT NO MORE ~ 


WHAT YOU NEED TO DO IS GET YOUR ITEMS ALL CLEANED UP OF EXTRA FLASH AND MOLD LINES .










YOU WANT TO DRILL IN TO THEM WITH A LITTLE DRILL BIT ! ONCE YOU DO THAT ADD IN A SMALL PEICE OF WIRE !I USED 1/32 BRASS WIRE !










THEN YOU DRILL A HOLE THE SAME SIZE AS THE WIRE FOR A SNUG FIT IN THE AREA YOU WANT TO MOUNT THE MIRROR .










THEN ADD ON THE ITEM WITH THE POST .










NOW YOUR MIRROR IS  MOUNTED IN THE SPOT YOU WISH AND HAS A LITTLE MORE SRENGTH THEN JUST GLUED IN PLACED !

TOO MANY TIMES HAVE I TRIED TO WIPE A BUILD OFF TO END UP KNOCKING THE MIRRORS RIGHT . THIS TRICK HERE WE HELP KEEP IT IN PLACE NOW !










THIS ALSO HELPS WITH OTHER ITEMS THAT MAY BE LOCATED IN AN AREA THAT WILL SEE ALOT OF HAND ON TIMES !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

right on mini!  but i got a ? do u have more of tham mural decals? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*ADDING A SUN ROOF 101 ! *

OK HERE WE ARE GOING TO ADD THE SUN ROOF OPITION ! THERE ARE MANY DIFFERNT WAYS TO DO THIS BUT TODAY WE ARE GOING TO DO THE EASIEST WAY I COULD THINK OF ! 

MAKE SURE YOU STRAT WITH A GOOD CLEAN BODY .










DRAW OUT HOW BIG YOU WISH THE SUN ROOF NEEDS TO BE .










INSTEAD OF TRING TO FREE HAND CUT IT OUT LAY DOWN SOME TAPE AS A GUIDE LINE FOR YOUR BLADE TO FOLLOW .










THEN WITH THE BACK SIDE OF YOUR MODELING KNIFE , RUN THE BLADE OVER AND OVER THE PLASTIC OR RESIN LITELY UNTIL YOU CUT ALL THE WAY INTO IT ! 










IF YOU DOWN IT SLOW AND LITELY YOU'LL END UP WITH A NICE CUT LINE !










AND A THIN OPENING AROUND YOUR CUTS !










AFTER THE WHOLE IS CUT RUN SOME 320 GRIT SANDPAPER AROUND THE EDGES TO SMOOTH THEM DOWN A BIT TO MAKE THEM NICE AND SMOOTH ! 

AFTER YOU DO THAT MAKE SURE EVERYTHING LOOKS EVEN . 

AFTER ITS CUT AND CLEARNED YOU SHOULD SEE THIS .










IN ORDER FOR THE ROOF ITEM TO REST BACK INPLACE OR TO ADD IN A WINDOW GLASS YOU NEED TO HAVE A LIP ADDED ON . 

I USED THIS 











CUT THE LENGTH I NEED !THEN ADDED IT ON THE ISIDE OF THE BODY AND SET IT UP AS 50 % MOUNTED AND 50 % OVER THE EDGE !



































ONCE THIS IS DONE THE ROOF ITEM SHOULD REST FLUSH WHERE IT ONCE WAS ! 











THATS ABOUT ALL I CAN GRAPS TO PUT OUT IN A HOW TO HOPE THIS WILL HELP YOU GUYS ! 

THANKS MINIDREAMS !


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

im gonna have to try that on my next one


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

<span style='colorurple'>*ALL THESE PICS ARE PUBLISHED BY LAY IT LOW.COM IN THE TECH SECTION !*


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Mini,
Thanks for all the project how-to's.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Feb 27 2009, 11:40 PM~13134308
> *Mini,
> Thanks for all the project how-to's.
> *


THANKS BROTHER ! JUST TRYING TO OFFER WHAT I CAN IN HOPES IT WILL LEAD TO A STRONGER AND BETTER BUILDING COMMUINTY !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice thanks mini i almost put one of my rear ends together wrong...Love the how to's bro...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 27 2009, 09:33 PM~13134246
> *right on mini!   but i got a ? do u have more of tham mural decals? :biggrin:
> *


 keep the how two's comeing


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS IS PART 1 OF A 2 PART HOW TO TIP THAT WILL COVER ADDING MOST OF THEM PEGASUS AFTERMARKET WHEELS TO SOME OF THE MORE COMMON KITS OFFERED TODAY ! 

*WAIT !!!!!!!!!!!!! DON'T CUT THE AXLE'S DOWN !*</span>

WHAT WE DO HERE IS FIND SOME TUBING THAT FITS OVER THE METAL AXLES AND MAKE SOME SPACERS . IF YOU CUT THE AXLE DOWN YOU MOVE THE WHEELS IN TOO MUCH AND IT WON'T LOOK RIGHT ! 


















TO MAKE THE SPACERS PUT THE AXLE AND WHEELS BACK INTO THE CHASSIE AND TRY TO CENTER IT EVEN IN THE KIT ! 










CUT THE TUBING THE NEEDED SIZE AND THEN PUT IT BACK IN THE CHASSIE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SEE HOW THE SPACERS HELP !










DO BOTH AXLES LIKE THIS AND PUT IT BACK INTO THE KIT AND TAKE A LOOK ! NO SLIDING , WHEELS LOOK LIKE THE SHOULD ON A REAL RIDE !










*NOT HAPPY WITH THE STANCE ?*

THIS NEXT INFO WORKS FOR *FRONT UP REAR DOWN, FRONT DOWN REAR UP ,SIDE TO SIDE , AND A LITTLE AIRED 3 WHEEL ! *

I WANT THE REAR DOWN FRONT UP LOOK SO TAKE THE REAR SET UP BACK OUT !










TO GET THE REAR AS LOW AS IT WOULD GO WITH OUT CUTTING THE INNER WELLS OUT I JUST STUCK THEM UNDER THE KIT WITH THE CHASSIE IN PLACE !










NOW GRAB THE KIT , THE WHEEL , AND THE DRILL BIT . HOLD THE WHEEL CENTERED AND DRILL THROW THE WHEEL AND INTO THE CHASSIE .


























IF DONE RIGHT YOU'LL END UP WITH A NEW MOUNTING HOLE AT THE RIDE HIGTH TO SET THE CAR WHERE NEED FOR YOUR LIKING .










PUT THE REAR AXLE SET UP BACK IN AND TAKE A LOOK !











NOT HAPPY WITH FRONT ?

WELL GO GET YOU A BRASS HANGER!

THIS WORKS BETTER CAUSE THE HANGER BENDS ALOT EASIER THEN THE KIT AXLE WILL . THERE'S NO EXTRA SPACE IN THIS CHASSIE TO LIFT THE FRONT ANY HIGHER SO I AM GOING TO AIM FOR THE EXTENDED UPPER A-ARM LOOK.

TAKE THE HANGER AND THE KIT AXLE AND CUT YOUR NEW AXLE THE SAME SIZE AS THE KIT AXLE IS .


















TO GET THE EXTENDED UPPER LOOK YOU NEED TO LIGHTLY BEND THE ENDS JUST A LITTLE .










PUT THE NEW AXLE IN AND ADD THE SPACERS AND WHEELS AND TAKE A LOOK !










































THERE YOU GO ! GIVES THAT LACK OF DETAIL ITEMS A NEW LOOK .

FOR 3 WHEEL YOU'LL HAVE TO CUT THE UPPER HALF  OF THE INNER WHEEL WELL OFF AND DRILL A HOLE FURTHER UP THE SIDE YOU WANT DROPPED AND FEED YOUR AXLE THROW THE KIT OPENING AND ANGLED THROW THE NEW HOLE YOU MADE .

FOR THE FRONT TO BE LOWERED AND TO HAVE THE SIDE TO SIDE LOOK JUST COPY THE STEPS FOR THE REAR END I POSTED .

IF YOU CUT THE TOPS OFF THE INNER WHEEL WELLS THE CAR CAN LAY FRAME IF YOU WANT THE PANCAKE LOOK .

*PART # 2 WILL TAKE ON THE REVELL , MONOGRAM, AND THE OTHER PLASTIC STYLE STUD MOUNTS ! *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SICK BROTHER!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*THIS IS PART 2 OF A 2 PART HOW TO TIP THAT WILL COVER ADDING MOST OF THEM PEGASUS AFTERMARKET WHEELS TO SOME OF THE MORE COMMON KITS OFFERED TODAY ! *

*MOUNTING PEGASUS WHEELS #2 ! *

*REVELL,MONOGRAM,LINDBERG,TESTORS,AND THE NEW AMT TOOL !*

THESE KIT'S COME WITH THE STYLE OF CHASSIE IN WHICH YOU HAVE TO ADD THE UNDERSIDE DETAIL AND FOR THE MOST COMMON KIT HAVE A STUD MADE TO THE AXLE WHERE THEIR WHEELS OR WHEEL BACKING PLATES ARE TO BE MOUNTED ! 

HERE IS THE KIT I CHOSE TO USE AND A SET OF PEGASUS 1109 CHROME D'S










FOR THIS TIP IT WILL HELP IF YOU USE 1 OF THESE !










IT IS A DRILL BIT SIZER . TO DO THESE NEXT 2 HOW TO'S YOU WILL WANT THE FITTMENT OF THE ITEMD BEING DRILLED AS TIGHT AS POSSIBLE TO HELP WITH THE SAGGING LOOK ! LOOSE FITTING ITEMS LOSE STRENGTH AND ARE HARD TO KEEP EVEN ! 

IT ALSO HELPS TO HAVE A GOOD SPREAD OF DRILL BITS ON HAND ! I USE THESE AND RUN ABOUT $10.00 SHIPPED OR CAN BE FOUND AT HARBOR FRIGHT FOR $6.00 ! 










AS YOU CAN SEE 30 BITS FOR UNDER $10.00 ! MOST HABBY SHOPS GET $1.25 PER BIT ! 


HERE'S ALOOK AT WHAT I AM WORKING WITH RIGHT OUT OF THE BOX ! 


















IF YOU LOOK AT THE KIT SUPPLIED FRONT A-ARM SET UP AND REAR END YOU CAN SEE THAT THEY HAVE 3 LAYERS TO THE MOUNTING STUD .











FIRST THING THAT WE WANT TO DO HERE IS VERY CAREFULLY TAKE THE TOP EDGE OFF THE KIT MOUNTING STUD ! 

*IF YOU USE SPUER GLUE YOU MUST ADD A KICKER TO INSTANTLY DRY IT OR IT WILL FOG YOUR CHROME ON THE WHEELS, AND FOG THE AREAS AROUND THE GLUE SPOTS ON THE KIT ! *</span>

WELL I HOPE THIS PART #2 AND PART#1 HELP IN YOUR UP AND COMING PROJECTS ! 

AND BEFORE ANYONE ASK . YES I AM WORKING ON A HOW TO WHEEL MOUNT ISSUE FOR THE FOREGIN KITS ,TAMYIA,AROSHIMA,FUJIMI THAT HAVE THE VERY DETAIL SET UPS AND USE THE TINY PUSH IN PLASIC SPACER AND LITTLE METAL PUSH IN STUDS ! SO PLEASE KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR THAT SOON !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

JUST 1 LAST BUMP TILL NEXT WEEK ! I'M OFF TO WORK FOR THE WEEKEND BUT I'LL BEABLE TO POST SOME MORE SHIT I GOT IN STORE ! 

MY LESSON PLANS !

USING 85 BIARITTZ SUPPLY ITEMS TO SHOW MY LOW BUCK DETAILING TIPS ! 

USING 85 BIARITTZ PROJECT ON MAKING SHEET PLASTIC STYRENE INTO CUSTOM MADE PARTS !

USING SMALLS CUTTY TO DO A HINGE LAY OUT ! 

USING LINC BETO EDITION BIG BODY ON HOW TO PREP AND CLEAN RESIN !



SO GIVE ME A FEW WEEKS AND IT WILL ALL BE POST UP AS SIMPLE AS I CAN EXPLAIN IT !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 11:40 PM~13135882
> *JUST  1  LAST  BUMP  TILL  NEXT  WEEK !  I'M OFF  TO  WORK FOR  THE  WEEKEND  BUT  I'LL  BEABLE  TO  POST  SOME  MORE  SHIT  I  GOT  IN  STORE !
> 
> MY  LESSON  PLANS !
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: have a good one at work David dont work to hard :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 27 2009, 11:45 PM~13135901
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: have a good one at work David dont work to hard  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks bro for the info


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey mini
I really appreciate all the how to's you do.
they are really a big help.
looks like you have some more good ones coming.
but where did you find the drill bit sizer ???
I have been looking for one and cant find it.
that with a good set of bits would make things a hell of alot easier.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 28 2009, 03:12 AM~13136011
> *hey mini
> I really appreciate all the how to's you do.
> they are really a big help.
> ...


HOME DEPOT ~  I'LL CHECK NEXT WEEK HOW MUCH ! I'VE HAD MINE FOR YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

GOOD STUFF!! Great job Mini! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THANKS J ! I WISH I HAD A WAY TO KEEP THEM ALL TOGETHER WITH OUT A BRAKE IN THEM BUT WE ONLY GET 20 PIC A POST AND YOU HAVE TO HAVE A 25 SECOND BETWEEN REPLIES ! THE COMMENTS AND TIME BETWEEN POST KINDA MAKES IT HARD TO FOLLOW ! LOL !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks so much mini

heres my monty on 1109s








see mini im learning


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

thankz homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THATS WHY POST THESE CARLA ! SO EVERYONE CAN USE THEM !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 27 2009, 09:33 PM~13134246
> *right on mini!   but i got a ? do u have more of tham mural decals? :biggrin:
> *


 a mini i bean looking high and low for decals like that do u have more?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 28 2009, 12:37 PM~13137509
> *a mini i bean looking high and low for decals like that do u have more?
> *


*HEY TURBO CAN YOU READ ?*


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 28 2009, 03:26 AM~13136059
> *HOME DEPOT  ~    I'LL  CHECK  NEXT  WEEK  HOW  MUCH !  I'VE  HAD  MINE  FOR YEARS  :biggrin:
> *


cool I got a home depot close by I will check.
next to my lhs its my other favorite place :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

a Mini , ive looked high and low , its probebly right under my big beak :biggrin: but can you give me a run down on color sanding, ive tried future and also novus #1 and #2 and fricken rubbed it to hard [i mean the model bro :biggrin: ]how many coats of paint and or primer do i really need ? any advice ?......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 3 2009, 12:03 PM~13164596
> *a Mini , ive looked high and low , its probebly right under my big beak :biggrin: but can you give me a run down on color sanding, ive tried future and also novus #1 and #2 and fricken rubbed it to hard [i mean the model bro  :biggrin: ]how many coats of paint and or primer do i really need ? any advice ?......
> *



SORRY BLUE I JUST NOTICED THIS QUESTION BROTHER ! 

EVERYONE HAS THEIR WAY OF PAINTING A KIT AND THE SAME FOR POLISHING IT OUT ASWELL! I WILL EXPLAIN MY OWN STEPS CAUSE THATS WHAT I KNOW. 

I DO 3 COATS OF PRIMER LET IT DRY 4-8 HRS.

SAND WITH 320 WHEN DRIED

3 MORE COATS OF PRIMER 

WET SAND WITH 1000

3 COLOR COATS 

3 CLEAR COATS 

I USE A HEAVIER CLEAR THEN WHATS IN THE RATTLE CANS SO I HAVE A BETTER PROTECTION THEM MOST OTHERS WILL ! 

PLUS I HATE POLISHING BUT WHEN I DO I GO AT IT LIKE THIS ! 

LET KIT DRY OUT FOR 8-24 HOURS 

WET SAND IT WITH 2000 

THEN 4000

THEN 6000

THEN 8000

THEN 12000 

IF DONE CORRECTLY YOU HAVE NO SANDING MARKS THAT THE EYE CAN SEE !BUT ITS NOT VERY SHINEY ! 

I HAVE A FOAM WHEEL FOR MY DREMEL THAT I USE AS A BUFFING MAT ! 

I USE MODEL CAR WAX AN LITTLE AT A TIM IN 1"X1" AREA AND THE DREMEL TILL I HAVE THE SHINE POP BACK ! 

THEN I WAS THE BODY BY HAND WITH DISH SOAP AND A PLOSIHING CLOTHE 

THEN I USE CARBANNA WAX AND HAND BUFF A WAX JOB ON IT ! 

LET IT DRY 

THEN BUFF THE WAX OFF BY HAND ! 

ITS ALOT OF WORK ! SOMETIMES ITS WORTH IT SOME TIMES ITS NOT ! THATS WHY I HATE DOING IT ! 

MODELTECH IS SENDING ME SOME ITEMS HIS BODY SHOP USES TO TRY OUT AND SEE IF I CAN DO ANY BETTER WITH THOSE ITEMS ! 


HOPE THIS HELPS YOU AND EVERYONE ELSE ! THANKS MINI !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*HOPE THIS HELPS IN YOUR FUTURE BUILDS ! *</span>


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 4 2009, 05:19 PM~13181363
> *SORRY   BLUE   I   JUST  NOTICED THIS   QUESTION  BROTHER !
> 
> EVERYONE  HAS  THEIR  WAY   OF   PAINTING  A  KIT   AND THE  SAME  FOR  POLISHING  IT  OUT  ASWELL!   I  WILL  EXPLAIN  MY OWN  STEPS  CAUSE  THATS  WHAT  I  KNOW.
> ...






yes sir, but with the system i use its 2000, 3000, then the 3m polish then scratch X, then wax!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

No more polishing for me. 3 nice coats of RM DIMONT urethain and im done. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 4 2009, 06:38 PM~13181561
> *No more polishing for me.  3 nice coats of RM DIMONT urethain and im done.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: THIS 1 OF MY DOWN FALLS BROTHER BIGGS ! I WAS HAVING SOME DIE BACK ISSUIES HERE THE LAST FEW BUILDS SO I GOT ME A NEW CLEAR SET UP AND TRING IT OUT IN HOPES OF NOT POLISHING SHIT ! :biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice video. I tried the bondo for moldings once but let bondo tack to a point that when I pulled the tape, the bondo went with it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Mar 4 2009, 06:43 PM~13181616
> *Nice video. I tried the bondo for moldings once but let bondo tack to a point that when I pulled the tape, the bondo went with it.
> *


ITS GOT TO BE A QUICK TURN AROUND ! ONCE THE MUD STARTS TO HAVE ISSUES WITH SPREADING YOU NEED TO REMOVE THE TAPE THEN !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 4 2009, 04:42 PM~13181600
> *:angry:  THIS  1  OF  MY  DOWN  FALLS  BROTHER  BIGGS  !  I  WAS  HAVING  SOME  DIE  BACK  ISSUIES  HERE  THE  LAST  FEW  BUILDS  SO  I  GOT  ME  A  NEW  CLEAR  SET  UP  AND TRING  IT  OUT    IN  HOPES  OF  NOT  POLISHING  SHIT !  :biggrin:
> *


If there is one thing I hate, It's polishing car's back to a nice shine. If you fuck up on sanding to deep witch we all have once or twice before. It was all for nothing.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 4 2009, 06:54 PM~13181715
> *If there is one thing I hate, It's polishing car's back to a nice shine. If you fuck up on sanding to deep witch we all have once or twice before. It was all for nothing.
> *


VERY TRUE ! I GOT A NEW KIT IN THE NEW CLEAR GETTING READY TO HIT THE SPOT LIGHTS :biggrin: 

ITS NOT THE HIGHEST END CLEAR ON THE MARKET BUT ITS BETTER THEN WHAT I WAS USING THE LAST 6MONTHS ! WENT TO GET MY GOOD SHIT STOCKED BACK UP TO FIND OUT THE COMPANY WENT UNDER ! THAT LEFT ME MIXING CLEAR FROM 1 COMPANY AND A HARDER FROM ANOTHER SO I WOULDN'T WASTE CLEAR TO ONLY RECIVE A DIE BACK PROBLEM ! NOE I SWITCH THE WHOLE CLEAR SYSTEM OVER TO DUPONT NASON BRAND AND TESTING THE MIXES TO THE TEMPS SO I CAN USE IT TO ITS FULL ABLITY! HOPEFULLY NO MORE POLISHING FOR ME EITHER REAL SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Damn MINI....I NEVER would have thought you would sound like that.I expected you to be all gangsta and shit....LOL.


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

Mini this thread has helped me bro, I hope to use your paint and polishing tech next!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 4 2009, 07:03 PM~13181805
> *Damn MINI....I NEVER would have thought you would sound like that.I expected you to be all gangsta and shit....LOL.
> *


LOL ! ITS MY TRICK I PLAY ! BARK LIKE A PUP AND BITE LIKE A PIT !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:biggrin: Thank you mini for doing this for us i need to change my 64 into a non ss and i had another idea for how to do it but i am pritty sure this way will be easier and ill have a much cleaner outcome!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you mini X10000000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DONT FORGET TO BUILD A BENCH SEAT ! 










ALL DETAILED OUT !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 4 2009, 07:28 PM~13181458
> *HOPE  THIS  HELPS  IN  YOUR  FUTURE  BUILDS  !  </span>
> *




some bad ass videos mini!


its always nice to step into your world and see you at work


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

a mini , im going to try it yourway tonight or tomorrow , i was painting alday yesterday . im thinking im not putting enough paint . in fact thats what Biggs said "dont be so cheap with the paint" . thanx mini :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 4 2009, 05:16 PM~13181963
> *DONT  FORGET  TO  BUILD  A  BENCH  SEAT  !
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for all the Great info

This 64" Amazing. uffin:


----------



## atlalien (May 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: great info


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 4 2009, 05:36 PM~13182179
> *some bad ass videos mini!
> its always nice to step into your world and see you at work
> *


Really cool vids!! and great trick as well!! I can see lot's of possibilities with this method! thanx!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

all these tips and advice are really cool . anyone can use all or some some to improve their building .the last lesson you posted was really good .you see all the #'s on how many people visit this post .thanx for taking the time and giving alot of 411 :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Great tips!! Glad to see someone taking the initiative to show ppl some skills. Late.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i figured i would give this a try... heres what i got after step one


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

First of all i would like to thank you mini.You have provided me alot of info to take my paint jobs to the next level.Now i know this question has been asked alot but i have gone crazy trying to figure it out.Can you do a complete how to on possable suspensions especially the front and how to make the hydraulic pumps?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

after the second mask, gonna clear it tomorrow


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks for the lesson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!]


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Yo mini thanks for the tip bro this is my first try.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

ohhh damn , you must add real much clear on this Body !

much fun .....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 14 2009, 02:40 PM~13279786
> *
> 
> 
> ...





man thats a bad bitch E! nice work


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

I,m gonna build me a non Super Sport soon GREAT info that Video :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

REGAL, UNDEAD , THANK YOU BOTH FOR POSTING UP IN THIS CLASS TO SHOW THAT YOU GUYS ARE TAKING WHAT I SHARE AND PUTTING IT TO GOOD USE ! 

REGAL YOUR PROJECT IS KICK ASS ! 

UNDEAD YOU TOP COLOR WAS SPRAYED TO THICK ! IT WILL TAKE A TON OF CLEAR TO SMOOTH OUT BUT ATLEAST YOU GAVE IT EFFORT ! 

I HAVE BEEN POSTING WHAT I THINK IS A SIMPLE A EASY HOW~TO's SO THAT EVERY BUILDER COULD USE THEM NO MATTER WHAT SKILL LEVEL THEY MAY BE AT IN THE HOBBY !

I GOT A FEW OTHER HOW~TO PLAN's BUT TRING TO GET BACK INTO BULIDING SO STAY TUNED ! 

AGAIN THANK YOU GUYS FOR SHOWING THAT THIS TOPIC IS OF SOME USE TO SOMEONE !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm watchin' as I have since we first got cool! Haven't been able to find the right gel-pens for what we talked about but I'll post up progress when I do! Thanks for all the help bro!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

2nd try more successful LOL.




































Needs wet sanding,foil,and clear but im happy with it.


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

here ya go mini a new student to your class but heres my shot that im happy with ...

























im diggin it...cant wait for the next lesson!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 15 2009, 01:00 PM~13286714
> *REGAL,  UNDEAD ,  THANK YOU  BOTH  FOR  POSTING UP  IN THIS  CLASS  TO  SHOW  THAT  YOU  GUYS  ARE TAKING  WHAT  I  SHARE  AND  PUTTING  IT  TO  GOOD  USE !
> 
> REGAL YOUR  PROJECT  IS  KICK  ASS !
> ...


o shit, I was thinking that was a bunch of different colored tape


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HOPE THIS HELPS !


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2009, 10:20 PM~13735170
> *HOPE THIS HELPS !
> *


Thanks Mini.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 4 2009, 07:38 PM~13181561
> *No more polishing for me.  3 nice coats of RM DIMONT urethain and im done.  :biggrin:
> *




x2 but my hardner dried up on me and i got a whole gallon of clear unopened .cant afford hardner right now lol so im ploishing agin i got a kit thanks to dropedatbirf,and its great i tend to let my spray can clear and i also have the duplicolor alreydy mixed for spraying and depending on the weather you dont need to polish it the wind plays a great factor win you got a bodyoutside drying fukin debre but it takes me a whole day basicaly to rub and polish a body down its the suckiest part of paintwurk but it is quite rewarding at the end ...........jm2c


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey man I would appreciate some tech on cutting open doors and trunks and such. Having a hard time with it but havent seen a good way of doing it. THe other tech is awesome thanks for doing it Late.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

ttt for references


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

heres wut ive been working on


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

oh snap you didn't seem like the kinda person that listens to SPM. thats a sick song too.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 9 2009, 07:29 PM~14142750
> *oh snap you didn't seem like the kinda person that listens to SPM. thats a sick song too.
> *



SAY WHAT????????? 1 OF MOST PLAYED ON MY IPOD , DEVIN THE DUDE, JOHN YOUNG&J CASH, ICE CUBE, TOO SHORT, BROTHA LYNCH, AND ANT BANKS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 9 2009, 05:16 PM~14141455
> *heres wut ive been working on
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN CLEAN ! KEEP IT UP .


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 9 2009, 09:51 PM~14145219
> *SAY  WHAT????????? 1  OF  MOST  PLAYED  ON  MY  IPOD ,  DEVIN  THE  DUDE, JOHN YOUNG&J CASH,  ICE  CUBE,  TOO SHORT, BROTHA LYNCH, AND  ANT BANKS !
> *


 :0 mini u sure we aint related some how homie i mean we must be just i stayed in the oven longer or somethin. my favorite one john young and j cash did was ima lifted it


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

damn I need to get back to work but I'm low on supplies...during the move my mom made me throw away a lot of my old stuff, and some got lost  

all I have is 1 Xacto knife to my name...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i have like 5!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 10 2009, 10:56 PM~14156177
> *i have like 5!
> *


haha lucky you, even the 1 blade I have on my knife is already going dull...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i have a whole pack lol


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

hey mini when is the next lesson? i finally got some supplies :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@May 24 2009, 04:08 PM~13985131
> *Hey man I would appreciate some tech on cutting open doors and trunks and such. Having a hard time with it but havent seen a good way of doing it. THe other tech is awesome thanks for doing it Late.
> *


the way i do it, is to take the back side of an exacto blade and score up and down the door line til it starts to break through. then get some sewing thread and rub it back and forth like you're flossing and the friction will cut right along and leave very little body work after!


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

For me a reference in paint... :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 9 2009, 09:52 PM~14145230
> *LOOKIN  CLEAN !  KEEP  IT  UP  .
> *


thanks homie


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

another grad from your class of patterns


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks bad ass bro!


----------



## homeboysmuzic (Jun 14, 2009)

this is going bookmarked :cheesy:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

this is wat im working on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

hey mini r u gana explain how to make cylinders alot of people use those


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jorgemartinezis1_@Jun 17 2009, 08:29 PM~14223432
> *hey mini r u gana explain how to make cylinders alot of people use those
> *


x2 wat he said :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 11 2009, 10:49 PM~14165784
> *the way i do it, is to take the back side of an exacto blade and score up and down the door line til it starts to break through. then get some sewing thread and rub it back and forth like you're flossing and the friction will cut right along and leave very little body work after!
> *


Thanks man about a day after I posted that I figured it out. Got two sets cut out and worked awesome thanks though appreciate the advice. Late.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 11:40 PM~13134306
> *<span style='colorurple'>ALL  THESE  PICS  ARE  PUBLISHED  BY  LAY IT  LOW.COM  IN  THE TECH  SECTION !
> *


quick bump for D.L.O. ! Here you go brother !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SWEET!! THANKS MINI. :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hey mini how do you paint the rims


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 23 2009, 09:15 PM~14277475
> *hey mini how do you paint the rims
> *



I got a trick from Marinate back in 06 ~ if you want the chrome flash shine you need to get some sharpie marker pins ~ !

But if you want to color match the body color you can just spary them ! Most builders wont strip the chrome but you can get a cleaner look and its best to spray them and not to brush ! The brush paint is way thick and will fill in the little areas between the spokes ! 

But on the MC's soild wires like Beto was selling you take the color you want and thin it out and bush it in and it will sittle evenly showing the lines that look like spokes !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Mini,how do you modify the front suspension to create a locked-up stance?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 23 2009, 09:24 PM~14277597
> *Hey Mini,how do you modify the front suspension to create a locked-up stance?
> *


You want it real looking or just as a posted stance !?

not real!


































to get this to set up and look like this i just added a peice of soider and tilted the wheels ! and under neither i just molded the arms to look soild ! As you can see in the pic i did nothing to the upper A-arms !

To get a ture looking set up you need to extend the uppers ! 

Right way !


































NOw with this build i cut the lowwers off glued in the engine brace the glued the lowwers ar the angle i want the tuck ! Then added a set of extandend uppers from the 59 impala kit ! Then added a cylinder to finish off the look of the car being locked up! 

It depends on how much work you want to toss into a build ! The wire bent trick works best for a ride that is slammed or just barely lifted cause its hard to see that area , but when you go locked up the area is is more opened and should have the better detail ! 
*
CUT CORNERS WHEN IT IS HIDDEN NOT IN THE OPEN ! *


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx for posting those man.Would a RM 57 Chevy front end?Just wondering because I just want to lock the front up.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 23 2009, 10:03 PM~14278035
> *Thanx for posting those man.Would a RM 57 Chevy front end?Just wondering because I just want to lock the front up.
> *



Do the wire trick ! Cut off the post that comes with the cit to mount the wheel ! Drill a hole the size of your wire ! Give the wire a silght bend and add the wheel ! See if you like it! If not pull it off and bend it till you get the look your after ! 

I did a HOW TO in here that will also work for you on mounting after market wires ! I sware by the 1109's !


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

And she's still looking good mini!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 23 2009, 08:22 PM~14277573
> *I  got  a  trick  from  Marinate  back  in  06 ~  if  you  want  the  chrome  flash  shine  you  need  to  get  some  sharpie  marker  pins ~  !
> 
> But  if  you  want  to  color  match  the  body  color  you  can  just  spary  them  ! Most  builders  wont  strip  the  chrome  but  you  can  get  a  cleaner  look and  its  best  to  spray them  and  not  to  brush !  The  brush  paint  is  way  thick  and  will  fill in  the  little  areas  between  the  spokes  !
> ...


thanks for the help mini


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 23 2009, 09:09 PM~14278096
> *Do  the  wire  trick !  Cut  off  the  post  that  comes  with the  cit  to  mount the  wheel  !  Drill a  hole  the  size  of  your  wire !  Give  the  wire  a  silght  bend  and  add  the  wheel !  See  if  you  like  it!  If  not  pull  it  off  and  bend  it  till  you  get  the  look  your  after !
> 
> I  did  a  HOW  TO  in  here  that  will  also  work  for  you  on  mounting  after  market  wires  !  I  sware  by  the  1109's !
> *


Thanx Mini.I went back through the thread and found the how to.This will definitely help me out.


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

hey mini thanks for the skool man it realy helped alot thanks ta ur skool my first model car ever came out better then expected


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mini... when's the next lesson coming up? there was an earlier post on realistic cylinders, i'm pretty sure u know how to do em, but for all who don't.... there was a tech article back in the day i got from LRB mag, and i had it down to a science! they really weren't to hard to build at all, and came out looking like veteran work! i'm gonna go dig trough my parts boxes and see if i can find some built one's and post a pic, just to show u guys, then i'll let MINI take over, cuzz i don't want to steal any part of his thread page!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 16 2009, 07:26 PM~14497706
> *Mini... when's the next lesson coming up? there was an earlier post on realistic cylinders, i'm pretty sure u know how to do em, but for all who don't.... there was a tech article back in the day i got from LRB mag, and i had it down to a science! they really weren't to hard to build at all, and came out looking like veteran work! i'm gonna go dig trough my parts boxes and see if i can find some built one's and post a pic, just to show u guys, then i'll let MINI take over, cuzz i don't want to steal any part of his thread page!
> *


okay builders, i did a quick check through some parts and found some cylinders i built from the LRB article about 7 + years ago, they're a little dingy, but i hope u'll get the idea?! 
























when i get some time i'll look through my LRB mags and post some pics of the article. unless someone else beats me to the punch, which is fine  
after that, it's all on u MINI, we're all waitin 4 the next lesson!! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

when is the next lesson


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 30 2009, 01:46 PM~15230307
> *when is the next lesson
> *


X2


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ask him for something you need help on. Maybe he'll make a quick lesson  

Or he'll point you to the page he did the lesson on :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

quick mods i can make with out fucking up a kit


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Bust out the CLOCK David show everyone what time it is brother.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey I have a question about your pattern job.

How did you make the mural decals?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Oct 1 2009, 03:53 PM~15241077
> *Hey I have a question about your pattern job.
> 
> How did you make the mural decals?
> *


My good freind Ryan from Scale Lows.com did them for me in 07 ! His name on here is 1ofakind but he has been having some health issue this past year and is taking some time to heal up and get stronger !


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2009, 01:56 PM~15241096
> *My  good  freind  Ryan  from  Scale Lows.com  did  them  for  me  in  07 !  His  name  on  here  is  1ofakind  but  he  has been  having  some  health  issue  this  past  year  and  is  taking  some  time to heal  up  and  get  stronger !
> *


Cool thanks. I thought you had printed them out on some thing decal paper or something.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Oct 1 2009, 03:59 PM~15241124
> *Cool thanks. I thought you had printed them out on some thing decal paper or something.
> *



Yes they are decal's ! Are boy Kirby is doing decals now ! he has a topic set up where you can go and buy or request them ! around 5 bucks a decal ! but they are clean and worth it !


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2009, 02:03 PM~15241156
> *Yes  they    are  decal's !  Are  boy  Kirby    is  doing  decals  now  !  he  has  a topic  set  up  where  you  can  go  and  buy  or  request  them !  around  5  bucks  a  decal !    but  they  are  clean  and  worth  it  !
> *


Cool thanks I'll look for it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IT WINTER TIME ! THE BABIES ARE A HANDFUL ! AND MY FELLOW MODELS ARE PMING ME ABOUT HELP THEY NEED AND WONDER WHEN THE NEXT CLASS IS AND WHAT TOPIC WILL IT COVER ! 

SO WHAT SHOULD I DO ? SHOULD I BLOW OFF THIS SCHOOL TOPIC AND LET YOU GUYS WOUNDER ON WHAT TO DO ON YOUR OWN OR SHOULD START A NEW CHAPTER IN *THE BUILDERS HAND BOOK ?*


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Start a new chapter!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Oct 21 2009, 03:35 PM~15423619
> *Start a new chapter!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *




X2!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hopefully the next lesson is on scribing door lines since noone answers their pms. Lmao. I got some cars that need straight door lines.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TODAY'S LESSON BOOK LOOKS LIKE I CAN DO A HINGING HOW-TO AND MAY BE FIT IN A SCRIBING NEW DOOR AND BODY LINE HOW-TO !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Door jams too?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*# 1 GETTING STARTED!*</span>
AS WITH ALL MY LESSON'S HERE IS A LIST OF THE MAJOR ITEMS NEEDED TO DO THIS LESSON ! 


























IT ALSO HELPS TO HAVE A SET OF STRAIGHT EDGE TWEEZERS OR PLIERS!


















AND SNIPPERS OR DIKES ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*# 1 GETTING STARTED!*</span>
AS WITH ALL MY LESSON'S HERE IS A LIST OF THE MAJOR ITEMS NEEDED TO DO THIS LESSON ! 


























IT ALSO HELPS TO HAVE A SET OF STRAIGHT EDGE TWEEZERS OR PLIERS!


















AND SNIPPERS OR DIKES ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*# 1 GETTING STARTED!*</span>
AS WITH ALL MY LESSON'S HERE IS A LIST OF THE MAJOR ITEMS NEEDED TO DO THIS LESSON ! 


























IT ALSO HELPS TO HAVE A SET OF STRAIGHT EDGE TWEEZERS OR PLIERS!


















AND SNIPPERS OR DIKES ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*#2 FITTING !*
TODAY I AM USING MEMBER LINC'S BIG BODY PROJECT BUT IT IS MORE BASED ON THE MONOGRAM/REVELL 96 IMPALA SS KIT ! 

SO WHAT YOU NEED TO DO IS GET THE BODY , HOOD, INTERIOR , AND CHASSIS ALL FITTING AS IF IT IS IN FINIAL ASSEMBLY !










PUT HOOD IN PLACE AND CHECK ALL YOUR GAPS !


























AT THIS POINT YOU CAN SEE THAT THE HOOD IS TIGHT AGAINST THE FENDERS WHICH WILL LEAD TO PROBLEMS ONCE PAINTED AND WILL NOT LET THE HOOD OPEN AND CLOSED WITH OUT PROBLEMS ONCE HINGED ! 

SO GRAB YOU SOME SAND PAPER AND SAND DOWN THE EDGES OF THE HOOD TILL YOU CAN GET A NICE GAP BETWEEN THE FENDERS!










NEXT LOOK AT THE HOOD ! IT COMES WITH MOUNTING PEGS WHICH NEED TO SO YOU MUST SAND THEM DOWN ALSO ! 


















NOW THAT YOU GOT THE PEGS SANDED AND THE EDGES SANDED  WHERE YOU CAN HAVE A NICE GAP FOR MOVEMENT AND PAINT YOU NEED TO PUT THE IN PLACE WHERE THE GAPS LOOK EVEN AND TAPE IT IN PLACE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*#3 BUILDING THE HINGE !*

HERE YOU WILL NEED THE K&S ITEMS POSTED IN THE GETTING STARTED SECTION OF THIS LESSON ! 

NOW DON'T JUST GRAB THE BRASS WIRE AND START BENDING !










CAUSE YOU WONT LEAVE YOUR SELF ANY ROOM FOR MOUNTING AND ANGLING THE HINGE !

WHAT YOU SHOULD FRIST IS CUT THE ROUND TUBING INTO 2 1/2 INCH ITEMS !










STICK THEM ON THE BRASS WIRE THEN WITH YOUR SNIPS OR DIKES MAKE A LIGHT  PINCH IN THE TUBEING TO HOOD THE WIRE IN PLACE BUT STILL ABLE TO MOVE EASY ! LITTLE PRESURE AT A TIME WORKS BEST THEN JUST SMASHING DOWN !


















AFTER THAT USE YOUR STRIGHT EDGE TWIZZERS OR PLLIARS AND DO A 90 DEGREE BEND !










1 REASON TO USE A STRIGHT EDGE PLLIARS OR TWISSERS IS TO HAVE THE SAME AERAS THE SAME IN ALL YOUR BENDS !










































SEE HOW YOU JUST MOVE YOUR TOOL ALONG AS YOU BEND ! IT ALL WORKS EASY AND EVEN !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TAKING A BRAKE TO GET MY SON FROM SCHOOL BE BACK IN 15 MINUTES !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

waiting.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*#3 PART 2 !*

NOW THAT YOU MADE THE HINGE SET IT OPN ON A RULE AND LEAVE A 1 INCH TAIL ! 










FOR YOUR SECOND HINGE REMEMBER TO REVERSE THE BENDS !


































AGAIN BY USING AN EVEN HEADED TOOL YOUR HINGES ALWAYS HAVE THE SAME SHAPE AND ARE EVEN AS SHOWN IN THE LAST PIC ABOVE !

NOW YOU NEED TO TAKE YOUR SQAURE TUBEING AND CUT 2 1/2 INCH ITEMS AND ADD THEM TO YOUR HINGES !


























YOU CAN USE IF YOU LIKE BUT FOR THE AREA OF THE HINGE THAT DOESN'T MOVE I LIKE THE SQAURE CAUSE IT HELPS GET AN EVEN AND FLUSH GLUING AREA ! 

I ALSO CHOOSE BRASS WIRE OVER PIANO WIRE OR PARER CLIP ! THE BRASS IS EASIER TO BEND, AND IS A SMALL GAGE WIRE , VS A PIANO WIRE BEING A STEEL COMPOUND OR A PAPER CLIP BEING TO THICK AND YOU NEED TO HAVE A VERY STRIGHT WIRE TO GET A GOOD WORKING MOVING PART AND PAPER CLIPS DONT OFFER VERY MUCH IF ANY UNBENT ROOM TO WORK WITH ! 

AND I WILL ALSO ADD THAT MAKING A SLEEVE THAT MOUNTS TO YOUR PART HELPS FOR PAINTING ,FITTING AND OPENING YOUR ITEMS WITH OUT THE CHANCE OF DAMAGING YOUR PAINT ! WHEN YOU GLUE THE HINGE RIGHT TO THE BODY YOU HAVE NO ROOM TO CORRECT THE GAPS AND IF THE EDGES RUB YOU CHIP YOU PAINT OPENING AND CLOSING THE MOVING PARTS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*#4 SETTING UP THE HINGE !*

A MAJOR PONIT IN ALL HINGE JOBS IS THE WAY YOU SET UP YOUR HINGE ! YOU NEED TO HAVE THEM AS EVEN AS YOU CAN ON ALL SIDES, THE HINGES NEED TO BE FLUSH AND EVEN WITH THE SURFACE THEY WILL BE GLUED TOO ! PLUS NEED TO BE PLACED WHERE THE HINGE WILL MOVE WITH OUT HITTING THE BODY , WILL LET THE OPENING ITEM CLOSE FLUSH WITH BODY !

LOOKS TAKE A LOOK !

TIP YOU PROJECT UP SIDE DOWN AND ADD SOMETHING UNDER IT TO KEEP IT EVEN AND FROM MOVNG WHILE YOU START TO SET YOUR HINGES IN PLACE ! HERE WE ARE ONLY SETTING THE HINGES IN SIDE TO TEST THEM NO GLUING THEM IN YET !










NOW WITH HINGES JUST TOSSED IN YOU CAN SEE THAT SINCE THE HOOD ON THE BUILD SETS ON TOP OF THE WINDSHELD COWL THAT HINGE DOES NOT SET EVEN AND FLUSH ! 










REMOVE THE HINGE AND GIVE IT JUST A SLIGHT BEND TO WHERE YOU GET IT TO FIT FLUSH WITH THE PLASTIC!










NOW THAT THEY ARE FLUSH WITH THE SURFACE ARRANGE THEM WHERE YOU NEED THEM TO BE ON THE BODY FRIST !I LIKE TO HAVE MINE JUST A TAD BACK FROM THE EDGE !










NOW IF YOU LIKE THE LOOKS OF THAT GRAB YOU HINGE WITH TWISSER AND ADD A SMALL AMOUT OF GLUE TO THE ROUND TUBING , _**BECAREFUL TO NOT GET GLUE ON ANG OF THE BRASS**_










AND PLACE THE HINGE ON THE BODY KEEPINT IT AT A 90 BEND ! DONT WORRY ABOUT THE CURVE OF THE COWL IF YOUR BUILDING A CAR THAT HAS A CURVED UNIT ! YOU THE HING TO BE AT A 90 FROM TO BODY CAUSE IF BENT THE HINGE WILL NOT WORK !


















NOW THAT THATS HAS BEEN MOUNTED LIFT THE HINGE UP ADD SOME GLUE TO THE SQAURE END AND REMEMBER !
_**BECAREFUL TO NOT GET GLUE ON ANG OF THE BRASS**_

PUSH THING DOWN AND MAKE SURE IT IS FLUSH WITH THE PLASTIC AND EVEN WITH THE EDGES OF THE HOOD !REMEMBER TO HAVE THE SQAURE SLEEVE ALL THE WAY BACK TO BEND OF THE HINGE SO YOU HAVE ROOM TO SLIDE THE HOOD FORWARD FOR THE BEST FITTING AND OPEN AND CLOSING ! 

***GOOD** *










AFTER THE HINGES ARE DRY IN PLACE FLIP THE PROJECT OVER , UNTAPE IT , AND SEE IF IT OPENS NICE EVEN AND HOLDS ITS SELF UP ! 










DON'T WORRY ABOUT THE EXTRA ROD AT THIS POINT WE STILL NEED IT ! 

WHAT WE DO NOW IS OPEN THE HOOD AS FAR IT GOES STRIGHT UP ! 










NOW MARK YOU A LINE EVEN WITH THE HINGE SLEEVE 










WHEN THE ITEM IS CLOSE THE HINGE ROD WILL BE LONGER THEN THE SLEEVE BUT THATS COOL CAUSE THEY WONT BE SEEN WHEN SHUT , BUT YOU NEED THEM FOR SUPPORT AND MOVEMENT !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*#5 MAKING ROOM FOR THE HINGE !*

NOW THAT THE HINGE IS SET TO THE BODY WE NEED TO MAKE THE REST OF THE KIT FIT AND WORK ALSO ! 

SO GET OUT YOUR ITEMS THAT NEED THE ROOM TO HAVE ETHE HINGE WORK WELL ! 

HERE MOST THE WORK IS IN THE ENGINE BAY AND FIRE WALL ! 










DO A QUICK TEST FIT AND SEE WHERE THE AREA'S OF PATHWAY OF THE HINGE ARE ! 


















AS WE SEE IN THE PICS THE FIRE WALL MUST BE NOTCH AND THE INNER FENDERS NEED TO BE GROOVED TO LET THE HINGE FOLD DOWN AND KEEP THE HOOD EVEN WITH THE TOP OF THE FENDERS !

















*
#6 FINIAL WORKING HINGE !*
PLACE YOUR ITEM BACK ON THE HINGES AND SEE IF YOU GET A NICE FLUSH AND EVEN GAPS WHEN CLOSED ! 


















A FEW SIDE NOTES BEFORE THIS LESSON IS DONE ! 

IF YOUR HINGE DOES NOT LET YOUR ITEM STAY OPEN ON ITS OWN THEN PINCH YOUR ROUND TUBING A LITTLE BIT MORE 

AND IF YOU HAVE FITMENTS PROBLEM LETS SAY YOUR HOOD OR TRUNK WILL NOT STAY CLOSED FLUSH THE SLIGHTLY BEND THE HINGE TILL YOU GET THE FLUSH EVEN ! SOME TIMES PINCHING THE TUBING TO MUCH ALSO CAUSE THIS PROBLEM ! 

SAME WITH YOUR GAPS ! TRIM THE AREA AROUND THE HINGE WHERE IT GOES INTO THE BODY AND /OR BEND THE HINGE TO HELP FIX THE GAP ! THE WAY THE HINGE IS MOUNTED WILL CAUSE THE WAY A DOOR TO OPEN , IF NOT EVEN ON THE BODY AND THE DOOR IT WILL AIM THE DOOR EITHER UP OR DOWN BUT WHEN SHUT LOOKS RIGHT ! SO TAKE YOUR TIME AND MAKE SURE ITS EVEN ALL AROUND ALL THE TIME ! 

*REMEMBER PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT !*


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks for the tip dave......now i can hinge my hoods the right way. i was having issues...but you answered ALL of my questions...thanks a lot man..!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Oct 21 2009, 05:18 PM~15425209
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thanks for the tip dave......now i can hinge my hoods the right way. i was having issues...but you answered ALL of my questions...thanks a lot man..!!!!
> *


SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG JUST BEEN A BUSY MAN AROUND HERE ! 

I WISH I COULD MAKE A TOPIC WHERE JUST MY HOW-TO'S COULD BE POSTED AND NO REPLIES SO IT WOULD BE EASIER TO FIND WHAT YOU NEED WHEN YOU NEED IT ! BUT UNTIL THEN I'LL KEEP ADDING TO THIS AND HOPE YOU ALL FIND IN IT WHICH YOU ARE LOOKING FOR !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice teaching bro..this will really help homies out that havent hinged anything yet and want to bring thier builds to another level in building.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

oooohhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: thanks mini


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 21 2009, 03:28 PM~15425322
> *nice teaching bro..this will really help homies out that havent hinged anything yet and want to bring thier builds to another level in building.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2, THANKS FOR THE TUTORIAL MINI. IMA TRY HINGING ON MY NEXT BUILD. THIS TUTORIAL CLEARED UP SOME STEPS FOR ME. THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

always somethin to learn here....thanks


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 21 2009, 02:28 PM~15425322
> *nice teaching bro..this will really help homies out that havent hinged anything yet and want to bring thier builds to another level in building.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X3. I LEARNED SOME NEW TRICKS TO DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK ANOTHER LESSON FOR THIS WEEK AS REQUESTED IN A PM FROM LOWANDBYOND ! 

*ADDING IN NEW DOOR LINES !*

IN THIS HOW-TO WE ARE GOING TO SHOW HOW TO ADD THE DOORS LINES BACK IN AFTER YOU HAVE DONE CUSTOM WORK TO YOUR PROJECTS ! 

SOME TOOLS YOU NEED FOR THIS ARE :

XACTO KNIFE WITH A NEW #11 BLADE 
SCRIBER TOOL WITH A STRAIGHT POINT 
MARKER 
ROLL OF TAPE 

*LET LOOK AT A BODY THAT IS READY FOR NEW DOOR LINES ! *










AS YOU CAN SEE YOU NEED TO ADD 2 DOOR LINE ON THIS CAUSE ITS A 4DR ! 

EXAMINE YOUR PROJECT AND LOOK AT THE AREA'S IN WHICH TO ADD THE LINES !










AFTER TALKING TO HEARSE DRIVER AND SHARING SOME PHOTO'S THE DOOR HAVE A GAP UP TOP AND MEET IN THE BODY ! SO I NEED TO DRAW THE LINES TO SEE WHAT THEY WILL LOOK LIKE WHEN ON THE BODY ! 










NOW THAT IT ALL LOOK EVEN PLACE TAPE ON THE LINE TO GIVE YOU A STRAIGHT EDGE GUIDE LINE TO FOLLOW !










NOW TAKE THE XACTO KNIFE AND WITH THE BACK SIDE OF THE #11 BLADE FOLLOW THE TAPE WITH A LITE PRESS DOWN TO REMOVE THE PLASTIC AND FILLER TO GIVE THE DOOR A NICE NEW LINE !










IT WILL TAKE A FEW PASSES TO GET A LINE THAT WILL LOOK NICE UNDER PAINT !

NOW TAKE A PIECE OF FINE SAND PAPER LIKE 400-600 AND KNOCK DOWN THE EDGES YOU CAUSE WHEN ADDING THE LINE'S! A GOOD TO KNOW THAT YOU HAVE ALL THE EDGES KNOCK DOWN IS SAND TILL YOUR MARKER LINES CAN'T BE SEEN ANYMORE !

YOU'LL SEE THAT THE SANDING DUST FELL INTO YOU LINE WHICH IS OK ! BUT WE NEED TO CLEAN THAT OUT BEFORE PRIMERING THE BODY ! 











NOW TAKE YOUR SCRIBER TOOL AND RUN IT ALL THE JAMS ! WHAT THIS DOES IS CLEAN OUT YOUR DOOR LINES ADD'S A ROUND GROVE IN THE SO IT WILL NOT BUILD UP WHEN YOU PAINT ! 


















BLOW OFF ALL YOUR DUST AND PLASTIC AND TAKE A LOOK AT YOUR WORK ! 

JUST FEW STEPS , A FEW TOOLS AND YOU GOT YOUR SELF NEW DOOR LINES TO YOUR CUSTOM PROJECT ! 


















*THANKS FOR FOLLOWING ALONG AGAIN AND I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT'S COMING NEXT SO I'LL SEE YOU IN CLASS ANOTHER DAY ! *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

looks real good mini...... that b pillar is dead on...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

i want that f++king hearse!!! my attempt failed..... misserably


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 21 2009, 11:15 PM~15430956
> *i want that f++king hearse!!! my attempt failed..... misserably
> *


:nono: get in line fucker......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 22 2009, 01:15 AM~15430956
> *i want that f++king hearse!!! my attempt failed..... misserably
> *



PLEASE SEND ME ALL VICTIMS IN THIS CASE PLEASE ? I MAYBE ABLE TO RECOVER IF THERE IS ENOUGH TIME AND PARTS !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

the teacher has spoken


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2009, 12:19 AM~15430983
> *PLEASE  SEND  ME  ALL  VICTIMS  IN  THIS  CASE  PLEASE  ?  I  MAYBE  ABLE  TO  RECOVER  IF THERE  IS  ENOUGH  TIME  AND  PARTS  !
> *


it started out good.... I came out both guns ablazin, like jesus throwin hand grenades..... but didnt measure enough...... and the project fell flat on its face. ill see if I can gather it up and ill get a pic to you within the next day or so.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks mini. My door lines usually all jagged and crooked. Specially when i go thru a bondo body line. It cracks the bondo out more than the door lines post to be.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 22 2009, 01:59 AM~15431273
> *Thanks mini. My door lines usually all jagged and crooked.  Specially when i go thru a bondo body line. It cracks the bondo out more than the door lines post to be.
> *


BE SOFT WITH THE KNIFE LET THE WEIGHT OF THE KNIFE DO THE WORK ! WHEN YOU PRESS TOO HARD YOU CAN'T CONTROL THE BLADE AND IT GRABS INSTEAD OF CUTS !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I think one of those scriber tools would help me also. Like u said, it may round out the edges. I got some of those things, but they dont fit none of my exactos.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 16 2008, 08:17 AM~10428790
> *# 10 Another great tool to have to building a clean model are SHARPIES !
> 
> user posted image
> ...


 bmf, is a four letter word to me. :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 03:23 PM~15425272
> *SORRY  IT  TOOK   SO  LONG  JUST  BEEN A  BUSY  MAN  AROUND  HERE  !
> 
> I  WISH I  COULD  MAKE  A TOPIC  WHERE   JUST   MY  HOW-TO'S  COULD BE  POSTED  AND  NO  REPLIES  SO  IT  WOULD  BE  EASIER  TO  FIND   WHAT YOU  NEED  WHEN  YOU  NEED  IT !   BUT  UNTIL   THEN I'LL  KEEP  ADDING   TO THIS  AND HOPE  YOU  ALL  FIND  IN   IT  WHICH  YOU  ARE LOOKING  FOR  !
> *




o


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

question? is it possible to Paint a wood grain affect, useing brush's?
(and if not that way) how... for like dash boards, door panels ect..


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 11 2009, 02:38 PM~15633603
> *question? is it possible to Paint a wood grain affect, useing brush's?
> (and if not that way) how... for like dash boards, door panels ect..
> *


PAINT IT A LIGHTER WOOD COLOR THEN GO BACK OVER IT ONCE IT DRIES WITH A DRY BRUSH METHOD OF THE DARKER WOOD GRAIN.. OR YOU COULD JUST PRINT SOME WOOD GRAIN DECALS LIKE I DID TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 11 2009, 02:49 PM~15635275
> *PAINT IT A LIGHTER WOOD COLOR THEN GO BACK OVER IT ONCE IT DRIES WITH A DRY BRUSH METHOD OF THE DARKER WOOD GRAIN.. OR YOU COULD JUST PRINT SOME WOOD GRAIN DECALS LIKE I DID TODAY :biggrin:
> *


pictures? :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 11 2009, 06:20 PM~15635550
> *pictures? :biggrin:
> *


i will got some up tonight


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 11 2009, 06:20 PM~15635550
> *pictures? :biggrin:
> *


here ya go 








here is one mocked up for what i am usin it for


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks for the lesson


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 11 2009, 09:16 PM~15639305
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


 this is talant..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 12 2009, 02:43 AM~15641663
> *thanks for the lesson
> 
> 
> ...


clean hinge


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

o


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 10:11 PM~13134037
> *SIZING  UP    THE  JOB ! *
> 
> HERE  YOU  WANT  TO  HAVE    YOUR  BODY  SET  UP  WITH  THE  MOST  SEEN  COLOR  YOUR  WANT  IN  YOUR  PATTEREN  WORK !  I CHOSE  SLIVER MIST PPG  !
> ...


finally gettin around to doin this for the first time and i gotta say, you make this shit look easy....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

im definitely gonna be using these tips/tricks on my builds. already got this topic bookmarked :biggrin: 

thanks alot mini. this is definitely gonna help me out alot


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*HEY NEWBIE'S AND DILL HOLES ALKIE ! LOOK IN HERE TO SEE SOME USEFULL MODELING TIPS ! *


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey mini you got any tricks on how to recreate bullet holes on body panels?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 10 2009, 11:22 PM~15943279
> *HEY  NEWBIE'S  AND  DILL HOLES ALKIE !  LOOK  IN  HERE    TO  SEE  SOME  USEFULL  MODELING TIPS  !
> *


preach on it


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 11 2009, 07:06 AM~15943947
> *Hey mini you got any tricks on how to recreate bullet holes on body panels?
> *


Warm the part of the body with cigarette-lighter(dont put it on fire though :biggrin: ) and then try to use nail and hammer slowly.


----------



## Artymech (Dec 22, 2009)

Its 2:08AM and i just finished reading all your classes! I was completly lost at how to start my model till now. Thanks Mini!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artymech_@Dec 23 2009, 03:13 AM~16065921
> *Its 2:08AM and i just finished reading all your classes! I was completly lost at how to start my model till now. Thanks Mini!!! :biggrin:
> *


YUP, GOOD PLACE TO START. YOU'LL GET A LOT OF HARSH TALK FROM MINI BUT, GOOD LEARNING FROM HIM. LOOKS LIKE YOUR REALLY GONNA GET INTO BUILDING HOMIE. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR WORK


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

started reading this and already now know what to get when I hit hobby lobby later today. Always wanted to know what was best to glue in lights/glass etc. Thanks man!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Use elmers school white glue on lights and glass. It dries clear, but still don't go overboard.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 23 2009, 10:47 AM~16066593
> *Use elmers school white glue on lights and glass.  It dries clear, but still don't go overboard.
> *


Mike's right! Be gentel ! i like to put my glue on my glass and clear items with a tooth pick ! 

Once it dries enough to in place a try to add just alittle more around the out side edge


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

ahhh dually noted sir


----------



## Artymech (Dec 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 23 2009, 02:20 AM~16065928
> *YUP, GOOD PLACE TO START. YOU'LL GET A LOT OF HARSH TALK FROM MINI BUT, GOOD LEARNING FROM HIM. LOOKS LIKE YOUR REALLY GONNA GET INTO BUILDING HOMIE. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR WORK
> *


Thanks bro, the harsher the better! lol Im a Marine so i can take it. Just bought all my supplies today so im ready to start cutting and modifying! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artymech_@Dec 23 2009, 06:52 PM~16072234
> *Thanks bro, the harsher the better! lol Im a Marine so i can take it. Just bought all my supplies today so im ready to start cutting and modifying! :biggrin:
> *


Cool! Once you get some builds going take pictures & start your own build topic


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 23 2009, 06:07 PM~16072381
> *Cool! Once you get some builds going take pictures & start your own build topic
> *


X2


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 23 2009, 11:54 AM~16066633
> *Mike's  right!  Be  gentel  !  i  like  to    put  my    glue  on  my  glass  and  clear  items  with  a tooth  pick !
> 
> Once  it  dries  enough to  in  place  a  try  to  add  just  alittle  more  around the  out  side  edge
> *


x2 Toothpicks work great.


----------



## kbarrera (Dec 27, 2008)

any more tips and tricks to come . can u do one on airbrush painting and painting with alclad and how to use bare meta fooiling. wats better bare metal or alclad?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kbarrera_@Jan 4 2010, 05:11 PM~16181083
> *any more tips and tricks to come . can u do one on airbrush painting and painting with alclad and how to use bare meta fooiling.        wats better bare metal or alclad?
> *


BMF is better than Alclad IMO.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Artymech (Dec 22, 2009)

Im building a 96' tahoe, i want to make it lay frame but have no idea on how to scratch build one. Can anyone give me some advice on building one.


----------



## Mac'caroni (Jan 14, 2010)

:uh: what is Alclad? some one tell me, by the way this is the best topic "NEW SCHOOL OF MODELING !" :biggrin: thanx mini.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mac'caroni_@Jan 24 2010, 11:08 PM~16401457
> *:uh: what is Alclad? some one tell me, by the way this is the best topic  "NEW SCHOOL OF MODELING !"  :biggrin: thanx mini.
> *


Alclad is the next best thing to chrome plating. 
You spray it through an airbrush over a black base and it looks like chrome. You just cant handle it too much even after it dries you can still get prints all over it.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

IT COMES OUT EVEN MORE SHINY WITH A CLEAR COAT...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 25 2010, 12:11 AM~16401501
> *Alclad is the next best thing to chrome plating.
> You spray it through an airbrush over a black base and it looks like chrome. You just cant handle it too much even after it dries you can still get prints all over it.
> *


I say: Kosute Ginsan. Superb chrome same chrome color, slichtly darker than regular chrome, as alclad with the advantage of easily redoing it when there are fingerprints on your chromed parts.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hey mini wut causes the clear to crack and can it be fixed thanks in advance


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have learned so much, now I just have to wait till warms up so I can go to the garage and try do the things I have learned. Looking for the next class.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 2 2010, 12:24 AM~16485744
> *hey mini wut causes the clear to crack and can it be fixed thanks in advance
> *


what paint did you use? 

usually because the base didnt gas out long enough


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 22 2010, 09:34 PM~16693687
> *what paint did you use?
> 
> usually because the base didnt gas out long enough
> *


it was testors, model masters and hok all cans


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

just read all 21 pages, i learned heaps, going to try my first hinge tonight or 2morro!

anymore classes coming?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 2 2010, 12:24 AM~16485744
> *hey mini wut causes the clear to crack and can it be fixed thanks in advance
> *


i think its enamel and acrylic put over each other cause the cracking to happen?!
so if ur base was enamel, and ur clear was acrylic = bad news!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 13 2010, 11:19 PM~16883299
> *i think its enamel and acrylic put over each other cause the cracking to happen?!
> so if ur base was enamel, and ur clear was acrylic = bad news!
> *






lacquer clear over enamel base will cause cracking for sure


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 13 2010, 10:19 PM~16883299
> *i think its enamel and acrylic put over each other cause the cracking to happen?!
> so if ur base was enamel, and ur clear was acrylic = bad news!
> *


Found that out the hard way.  I've heard of people usin acrylic clear over enamel with no probs though, so :dunno: .


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

....dude.... 

THANK YOU.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wow!! ive been on here for a while... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks for the tips.. how about some detailed tips on flocking??? :biggrin: i will use them paint tips on the build im doing right now for the fun build off..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

were the fuck is mini? :angry:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

great topic alot of good information


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just a quick bump before work ! I seen a few questions posted about needing some help ! Most can be answered in this topic ! 

Have a good Fathers Day and hope you all get time to build !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artymech_@Dec 23 2009, 06:52 PM~16072234
> *Thanks bro, the harsher the better! lol Im a Marine so i can take it. Just bought all my supplies today so im ready to start cutting and modifying! :biggrin:
> *


 Hey Leather neck! when you get a chance? let is know your still around, and let us see some of that (cutting and modifying) :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 20 2010, 01:23 PM~17839266
> *Hey Leather neck! when you get a chance? let is know your still around, and let us see some of that (cutting and modifying) :biggrin:
> *


 Tick tock.. prayers in overtime. for Artymech.. It's all good he'l check in.. :  
Question Mini... It's about that time for me to paint that 67 ford I got off of you, but since i got that car, i have a little trouble painting other 60's promos that have that thick glossy kind of plactic? It seams like it's porous? Interior of my 66 took primer ok but it seamed the lightest coats of some paints just wanted to either run. or sort of stick to the surface kind of thick, but take twice as long to dry? those glossy promo's?
especially the white one's, is that smooth glossy feeling actually a clear coat? can I give or should I give a virgin promo a bath to remove that clear before primer? or should I just ruff it up a little with sand paper before primer? thanks...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 1 2010, 02:23 AM~17933139
> *Tick tock.. prayers in overtime. for Artymech.. It's all good he'l check in.. :
> Question Mini...  It's about that time for me to paint that 67 ford I got off of you, but since i got that car, i have a little trouble painting other 60's promos that have that thick glossy kind of plactic? It seams like it's porous? Interior of my 66 took primer ok but it seamed the lightest coats of some paints just wanted to either run. or sort of stick to the surface kind of thick, but take twice as long to dry? those glossy promo's?
> especially  the white one's, is that smooth glossy feeling actually a clear coat? can I give or should I give a virgin promo a bath to remove that clear before primer? or should I just ruff it up a little with sand paper before primer?  thanks...
> *



Frist off Yes ! When it comes to ANYTHING YOUR ABOUT TO PAINT THAT WILL BE VISIBLE AND CAN NOT BE HIDDEN WITH DETAIL WORK SHOULD ALWAYS BE WASHED AND RINSED AND WELL DRIED BEFORE PRIMING ! AND I WOULD INSTIGATE THAT EVERYTHING THAT IS GOING TO BE PAINTED SHOULD BE PRIMED ! 

Heres i get a kit ready for paint ! 

Take the plastic body if bare ** Never been painted yet ** rinse it off with warm water cover it in COMET/AJAX powder soap and srcub it with GREEN KITCHEN PAD ! If you use an SOS pad dont press to hard it can remove door lock and emblems but also woks very good to prep the body ! 

Then i rinse and re wash with dawn dish soap and the pad again then another rinse and a re wash with dawn dish soap and tooth brush ! 

For the interior items i use dawn dish soap and the tooth brush to insure that you get into all the nooks and tight areas of the interior !


Also YOU MUST USE A GOOD PRIMER and try TO USE THE SAME BRAND OF PAINT IF USING A NON AUTOMOTIVE PRIMER ! 

Some times your problems are that the bases are reacting to the top coat !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 1 2010, 03:34 PM~17938442
> *Frist  off  Yes !  When  it  comes  to  ANYTHING YOUR ABOUT  TO  PAINT  THAT  WILL  BE  VISIBLE  AND  CAN  NOT  BE  HIDDEN  WITH  DETAIL  WORK    SHOULD  ALWAYS  BE  WASHED  AND  RINSED  AND  WELL  DRIED  BEFORE    PRIMING !  AND  I  WOULD  INSTIGATE THAT  EVERYTHING THAT  IS  GOING TO  BE  PAINTED  SHOULD  BE  PRIMED  !
> 
> Heres  i    get  a  kit  ready  for  paint  !
> ...


Automotive Primer? Nothing in the way of air brush stuff yet.. I Got Kind of excited about Duplicolor rattle cans.. they seam to have more color that I want to mess with other than the hobby store shit.. but i confess I am not very thrilled with my current primer.. (krylon sandable) it seams a little dark and thick to me..
I have not seen plasticcoat sandable primer on any shelf.. thanks Kansas!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Go to your local auto parts store here i use CarQuest ! You want to get Plastic Kote T-235 gray ! I buy it by the case !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 2 2010, 12:26 AM~17941980
> *Go  to  your  local  auto parts  store  here  i  use  CarQuest !  You  want to  get    Plastic Kote  T-235  gray  !  I  buy  it  by the  case  !
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: It's great stuff. Not to thick and drys in a short time.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 1 2010, 10:56 PM~17942214
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  It's great stuff. Not to thick and drys in a short time.
> *


yea thanks guy's , I never tried it, but i was convinced I wanted some back in 09, 
during a repetitive glasshouse bath spell i was having.. just hav'nt found it.. But i got an answer man :biggrin: who just has been pullin shit out of thin air for me so I will call on him.. (as a matter of fact? we talked about plastikoat a few month's back)
even he had a little difficulty..he found a place for me, I called them. and they 
gave me a no, we dont carry that.... thanks again for the product number too
because if I had of found it. I would have got the first lable that said plastikoat!
I will use the Krylon or gunky stuff for just what ever, but not car body's or important 
sanded or painted surfaces..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 2 2010, 02:16 AM~17942359
> *yea thanks guy's , I never tried it, but i was convinced I wanted some back in 09,
> during a repetitive glasshouse bath spell i was having.. just hav'nt found it.. But i got an answer man  :biggrin:  who just has been pullin shit out of thin air for me so I will call on him.. (as a matter of fact? we talked about plastikoat a few month's back)
> even he had a little difficulty..he found a place for me, I called them. and they
> ...



http://cgi.ebay.com/Plasti-Kote-Sandable-P...=item45f089e576


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 2 2010, 04:54 AM~17943189
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Plasti-Kote-Sandable-P...=item45f089e576
> 
> 
> *


Thanks eveybody.. 2 cans are on its way....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Another question you might not hear everyday. I have this really old promo. 
50's the kind of plastic that is common to see warpage. but it is surprisingly strait. 
mint actually mint for it's age.. it has a glossy two tone finish..i didnt have the heart 
to bathe it, so i had kj BMF it back in 09, but i didnt feel comfortable about putting clear on it. so I put it away.. well i just pulled the body out.. I had the frame out for 3 days now, but the body is still super clean.. and the BMF is all intact... i needed some clear lacquer anyway...I want to clear this promo so bad.. but I just dont know if it will take on this old promo? that already has a 2 tone!
















ps. I felt iffy about the finish of this one too (66 promo) but it was close to the color i wanted in the first place. so I had it BMf then I flaked it.. crossed my fingers,
and cleared it..more than once... but i dont know if i will be so lucky next time.. the colors are light cream, and rust matalic..!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SO WHATS THE QUESTION ? No where in your cheerleader chat did you ask anything ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 19 2010, 11:51 PM~18089810
> *Another question you might not hear everyday. I have this really old promo.
> 50's  the kind of plastic that is common to see warpage. but it is surprisingly strait.
> mint actually mint for it's age.. it has a glossy two tone finish..i didnt have the heart
> ...


I think he was wanting to know if he can use lacquer clear on it.... I had a hard time myself with that paragraph, but I did find a question.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

In my short hand response would be NEVER CLEAR ANYTHING THAT YOU DONT KNOW IS UNDER IT ! 

Meaning i would wash it , wet sand it with atleast 2000 grit and then clear it ! In his case the plastic is a color he likes so with washing it it lets him know its clean , then the plastic wont lose its color cause most promo's are color dye so the wet sanding ensure that the clear will grab hold and bond to plastic ! 

If you ever use real automotive colors they all flash out non glossy ! Then we have to clear them ! Then we wet sand them and that take the gloss back down then we reclear ! Well thats cause we added depth and a better shine by building the layers rather then heavy shotting ! All paints and clears need to GAS OUT ! If you just pile it on it get trapped and cause problems such as pin holes , dimples , cracking , and fading ! 

Hydro if you already added flake and it didn't react already i would clear it ! If it screws up just dunk it ! 

That promo is an AMT which in 66 they dont have problems unless you use thinner ! 

CASE IN POINT ! 

My 66 i picked up as a brush painted built up ! 










After a bath and some new color ! 










The promo's that were before 64 had a actite plastic in 64 they went to a poly plastic so you should be fine with dunking in in brake fluid ! I dont use any thing else for a stripper so i cant say its harmless on those ! 

Hope any of this helps !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sorry guys really did not mean to ramble, question.. I have 50's promo with that old 50's plastic it has very little warpage. and a stock two tone finish that I like alot.
it was BMF in 09 but never cleared.. does anyone think I can put two or three coats 
of clear on it? without it having a negative reaction? i could have sworn I asked this last night..? but what the hell! :biggrin: although I will keep typing shit if it makes you
post pictures of your cars especially the resin's and the promos..the 66 I posted to show that i am satisfied with those results.. but the car in question is a another two tone 58 wagon. and yea like you said! Its looks so good, but i dont know whats under it? maybe I just wont clear it? and when the BMf rubs off, do it all over again?
either way, thanks mini...this response time is a record for you :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 20 2010, 11:35 AM~18091827
> *sorry guys really did not mean to ramble, question.. I have 50's promo with that old 50's plastic it has very little warpage. and a stock two tone finish that I like alot.
> it was BMF in 09 but never cleared.. does anyone think I can put two or three coats
> of clear on it? without it having a negative reaction? i  could have sworn I asked this last night..? but what the hell! :biggrin:
> *


PRE 64 i WOULD NOT DO ANYTHING TO THEM AT ALL ! 

If you read my post i explained all that Hydro ! The chemicals in the paints we use will jelly fye that promo and it will kill that promo in about 10 min.!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I believe you kansas.. thanks again..


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

yo mini. Your diagrams on hydro pump pluming does it apply to old pesco air craft hydro pumps too or do i have to do that a bit different?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 20 2010, 09:37 PM~18098448
> *yo mini. Your diagrams on hydro pump pluming does it apply to old pesco air craft hydro pumps too or do i have to do that a bit different?
> *


SD. you might want to hit up (D.L.O. styles).. He has pulled a few photo's of pesco old school setup's...some are very elaborate show set ups....


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

this is mini b4 the makeover


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 2 2010, 01:26 AM~17941980
> *Go  to  your  local  auto parts  store  here  i  use  CarQuest !  You  want to  get    Plastic Kote  T-235  gray  !  I  buy  it  by the  case  !
> *


 :twak: :banghead: :banghead: SORRY FOR THE PM DAVE!!! I SHOULD HAVE LOOKED HERE FIRST!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jul 23 2010, 08:34 PM~18126099
> *this is mini b4 the makeover
> 
> 
> ...


HEY DUMB ASS ! I'M A MALE ! 


So next time you try to make a funny realize the differance between a man a woman ! We all know that you think thats a women you use in your avatar but if they have an Adama apple and a 5 oclock shadow ITS A DUDE DUMD FUCK !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2010, 07:56 PM~18126570
> *HEY  DUMB  ASS  !    I'M  A  MALE  !
> So    next  time  you  try  to  make  a  funny    realize    the  differance  between  a  man  a  woman !  We  all  know  that    you  think  thats  a  women  you  use  in  your  avatar  but  if they  have  an  Adama  apple  and  a  5  oclock  shadow  ITS  A  DUDE  DUMD  FUCK  !
> *


 ok so now u r a male :biggrin: :0 :cheesy: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

hey mini whens school back in session homie. you making me wanna drop out and start doing drugs and running with the hoodlums


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jul 23 2010, 06:34 PM~18126099
> *this is mini b4 the makeover
> 
> 
> ...


 Im just wonder how far the bike will bounce up when she dis-mounts? :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 20 2010, 09:35 AM~18091827
> *sorry guys really did not mean to ramble, question.. I have 50's promo with that old 50's plastic it has very little warpage. and a stock two tone finish that I like alot.
> it was BMF in 09 but never cleared.. does anyone think I can put two or three coats
> of clear on it? without it having a negative reaction? i  could have sworn I asked this last night..? but what the hell! :biggrin: although I will keep typing shit if it makes you
> ...



















THE 1958 HOE MADD WAGON! COMING SOON.. maybe BARE BACK ? NO CLEAR


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 20 2010, 09:35 AM~18091827
> *sorry guys really did not mean to ramble, question.. I have 50's promo with that old 50's plastic it has very little warpage. and a stock two tone finish that I like alot.
> it was BMF in 09 but never cleared.. does anyone think I can put two or three coats
> of clear on it? without it having a negative reaction? i  could have sworn I asked this last night..? but what the hell! :biggrin: although I will keep typing shit if it makes you
> ...



















THE 1958 HOE MADD WAGON! COMING SOON.. maybe BARE BACK ? NO CLEAR


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay what's with my brush paints getting all hard and gloppy?
Is it a result of age? or cold temp's? not being shaken? I once pored thinner in some
in an attempt to salvage a color. but it was not the best result.. 
Is there a Prevention?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 27 2010, 03:42 PM~18156045
> *Okay what's with my brush paints getting all hard and gloppy?
> Is it a result of age? or cold temp's? not being shaken? I once pored thinner in some
> in an attempt to salvage a color.  but it was not the best result..
> ...


sounds like your paint is getting old. I have the same thing happening cept i just put just a few drops of paint thinner in it and mix it. I gotta make sure thats its actaully paint thinner for the correct paint


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry homies maybe I missed it but how do I crhome parts? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 30 2010, 12:09 AM~18181862
> *Sorry homies maybe I missed it but how do I crhome parts? :biggrin:
> *


Jesse! Most of us here that work with chrome for show builds send them off to CHROME TECH USA ! Not cheap but you get glass like chrome ! 

NOW for some of use we use BARE METAL FOIL and hand wrap the items we need chromed but you have to be a master at this shit for it to look good and not be all wrinkled and rough ! 


Now if you seen some of my builds where i have foiled and engraved my chrome , then what you need to get is HEAT TAPE ! Its a thicker tape ! I use it cause i can use my BOSSING TOOL to give it that engraved look !

Hope any of this helps you and we would love to see some of your builds and projects !


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks for that tape tip mini for my dumbass could you post a pic cause im more of a visual learner


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 29 2010, 10:30 PM~18182203
> *thanks for that tape tip mini for my dumbass could you post a pic cause im more of a visual learner
> *


x2.. heat tape? comes crome like BMF..?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll get pics up tommrow !


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 29 2010, 10:22 PM~18182056
> *Jesse! Most  of  us  here    that  work  with  chrome  for  show  builds  send  them  off to  CHROME TECH USA !  Not  cheap    but    you  get    glass  like  chrome  !
> 
> NOW    for  some of  use    we  use  BARE METAL  FOIL  and  hand  wrap  the  items  we  need  chromed  but  you  have to  be  a  master  at  this  shit  for  it  to  look  good  and  not  be  all  wrinkled  and  rough !
> ...


Thanks homie...I never been big onlowrider model cars but here lately I been wanting to build one and this topic is gona be big help you build some badass models homie I have another question were do I buy the wheels? And I have a lot of of metal models cars u know likevthe dub ones? I have a 58,3-64s,54 Bel air,a regal and a 63 are they harder to work with?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 30 2010, 06:44 AM~18183911
> *Thanks homie...I never been big onlowrider model cars but here lately I been wanting to build one and this topic is gona be big help you build some badass models homie I have another question were do I buy the wheels? And I have a lot of of metal models cars u know likevthe dub ones? I have a 58,3-64s,54 Bel air,a regal and a 63 are they harder to work with?
> *


your talking about diecast! Are they harder to work with? I think that answer depends 
on what it is you want from each car? some ways they are easer to work with..
example if you like the color and you require no body modifications? then yes the car is already done for you.. but if you want changes.. different colors,, sun roof.. 
differnt header panel anything of along those lines would more than likely be easier with a plastic model..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 30 2010, 10:20 AM~18185288
> *your talking about diecast! Are they harder to work with? I think that answer depends
> on what it is you want from each car? some ways they are easer to work with..
> example if you like the color and you require no body modifications? then yes the car is already done for you.. but if you want changes.. different colors,, sun roof..
> ...


  Thanks for the info homie how about the wheels where do I get them


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 30 2010, 03:49 PM~18186520
> * Thanks for the info homie how about the wheels where do I get them
> *


HIT UP RICK AT SCALEDREAMS.COM


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Markie put on your special helmet and your training wheels again..
(who screw's up a rattle can primer job..on a hot day?) :uh: and i can think of? 
I was in hurry? maybe I did not shake the can enough? or heat the can in some warm water.? a gust of wind came up and blue a mound of dirt on my hood and trunk..? and why just the hood and trunk gets to look so fucked up, while the body aint that bad?
i wipe everything down..do I have to bath a primerd car? boy thats the hight of my model making exploits, 
(click last image for video..) Help...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Wet sand the primer with 800 ! It should smooth it all out ! 

REMEMBER TO ALWAYS WARM YOUR SHIT UP AND SHAKE THE CAN TILL THE BALL STOPS MAKING NOISE !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 07:46 AM~18341603
> *Wet  sand   the   primer   with  800 !    It   should   smooth   it  all  out !
> 
> REMEMBER   TO   ALWAYS    WARM  YOUR  SHIT  UP   AND  SHAKE   THE   CAN  TILL   THE  BALL  STOPS  MAKING  NOISE !
> *


Okay, I'l try again.. did you ever post pictures of your meat tray sanding aid's?
that you spoke of in the first pages'..?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 18 2010, 02:47 AM~18340177
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thats almost grounds to hang up the spray can, and put away the xacto knife! how the hell did you fuck up a primer cote? thats almost impossible lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 18 2010, 09:58 AM~18342595
> *thats almost grounds to hang up the spray can, and put away the xacto knife! how the hell did you fuck up a primer cote? thats almost impossible lol
> *


 gee thanks dropped. I feel so much better now... lol I cant say that those things did
not go through my mind.. It is a first for me, I have to fuckin sand my primer?
I expect some gunky unpleasant shit with krylon, but this was plasticoat..
I confess i was in a hurry, and not really on top of my condition's.
okay I'l try again.. I feel more like bathing it, than tryin to sand on it? its an old body that's already been bathed once..i got to get some s.paper. the finest I have is 600
, I will look for some 800.. and I have never shaken a can to the point where you can
barely hear the ball? I will be honest, I thought that, the more the can is ready to spray? the more you can hear and feel the ball while it rattles? say dah Hydro..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 18 2010, 12:11 PM~18342706
> * gee thanks dropped. I feel so much better now... lol I cant say that those things did
> not go through my mind.. It is a first for me, I have to fuckin sand my primer?
> I expect some gunky unpleasant shit with krylon, but this was plasticoat..
> ...


Hydro to get the smoothest finish you can you SHOULD ALWAYS SAND YOUR PRIMER ! 

YOU SHOULD ALWAYS WASH THE BODY PARTS BEFORE YOU PAINT WITH AN ABRASIVE SOAP LIKE A-JAX OR COMET AND A SCRUB PAD AND FOLLOW IT WITH A DISH SOAP BEFORE ANY PRIMER OR COLOR IS APPLIED !

YOU WILL NEVER KEEP THE PAINT MARBLE FROM MAKING NOISE :biggrin: !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 10:56 AM~18343075
> *Hydro  to  get  the  smoothest  finish  you  can    you  SHOULD  ALWAYS  SAND  YOUR  PRIMER  !
> 
> YOU  SHOULD  ALWAYS  WASH  THE  BODY  PARTS  BEFORE  YOU  PAINT  WITH  AN ABRASIVE SOAP  LIKE  A-JAX OR  COMET  AND  A  SCRUB  PAD  AND  FOLLOW  IT  WITH  A  DISH  SOAP    BEFORE  ANY  PRIMER  OR  COLOR  IS  APPLIED !
> ...


 noted.. thanks MINI..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

TWO MORE QUESTIONS? WHEN YOU HINGE A THE HOOD OF A GLASSHOUSE OR 68 WHERE DO YOU MOUNT THE HARDWHERE? ON THE BACK OF INTERIOR CAGE/? 
FIRE WALL MAYBE? AND GOT ANY IDEAS OF REVERSING THE TRUNK ON A 65LINCOLN VERT? i WANT THE TRUNK TO OPEN OUTWARDS...SAME WITH A 61.
GOT ANY SUGESTIONS..AND PIC'S?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 21 2010, 11:56 PM~18372870
> *TWO MORE QUESTIONS? WHEN YOU HINGE A THE HOOD OF A GLASSHOUSE OR 68 WHERE DO YOU MOUNT THE HARDWHERE? ON THE BACK OF INTERIOR CAGE/?
> FIRE WALL MAYBE? AND GOT ANY IDEAS OF REVERSING THE TRUNK ON A 65LINCOLN VERT? i WANT THE TRUNK TO OPEN OUTWARDS...SAME WITH A 61.
> GOT ANY SUGESTIONS..AND PIC'S?
> *


On the hood of the models that you have to glue the fire in i add the fire wall then add the hinges to the fire wall ! Sometimes Hydro you have to reinforce the areas on the firewall where you glue them to the body to make it have a wider and stronger hold ! 


And lets say your Linc rear deck and the 61 sometime its easier if you make custom cuts instead of the factor style ! Unsure how the linc is but on the 61 the deck lid goes all the way to the bumper ! That leaves you no real room to hinge ! BUT ! if you followed the body line along the trim molding that gives you another custom touch to your build and it gives you that area to hinge it and make it workable !

SO Vally girl i have no pics at the moment but if you give me a few minutes i'll get you some !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I take one of the linc too.. the trunk is cut already..
































that should give you an idea of what I got to work with? if the hood could flip backwards, and then all the way out? like double hinge? that would be cool too!
but at the very least, if it could pop up and go back, single hinge that would be 
totally ausome Like oh my Goddddd...Totalllllllly dude! lol.. 
for real though, Im seeking help now, as to avoid any exploratory post paint
surgery disasters..like with the 58 wagon..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I this is what i got after hitting the car with 600 paper.. i did not find the 800/
i wanted tamia Yellow..(no more testers,,after the 09 bath festeval) it was suggested
that I primer once again, then put a coat of white on it. before laying down the yellow! My gut tell's me, the trunk is gonna act up, I dont have a good feeing about 
the trunk!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

looks like you need to sand it more ! Wet sanding it should have it as smooth as glass on primer ! 

If you need help Hydro put that bitch in a box and mail it o ff to me ! I will get it ready for paint for you !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2010, 12:02 PM~18384141
> *looks  like you  need  to  sand  it  more  ! Wet sanding  it    should  have  it  as  smooth as  glass  on  primer  !
> 
> If  you  need  help  Hydro    put that  bitch  in  a  box  and  mail  it o ff to  me  !    I will  get  it  ready  for  paint  for  you  !
> *


you may have to do the whole thing.. I just tried to primer another interior cage from another 68? I got a cloud of primer in my face, on my balcony, on my hands.
and my dash board is covered in grit.. the shit comes out like stucco not paint..
I know you know your shit mini,, but i fuckin hate plasticoat.. the gunky gloppy
krylon primer works better for me... this plasticoat is manditory sanding! okay I said. I am officailly the worst builder painter on layitlow! 2010 I cant even primer a car..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 23 2010, 02:46 PM~18385495
> *you may have to do the whole thing.. I just tried to primer another interior cage from another 68? I got a cloud of primer in my face, on my balcony, on my hands.
> and my dash board is covered in grit.. the shit comes out like stucco not paint..
> I know you know your shit mini,, but i fuckin hate plasticoat.. the gunky gloppy
> ...


***** i dont think you can beat me at primer i have to use urethane because i cant use shit else :angry: also the plastikote here seems to be cursed either it doesnt dry or the shit comes out in chunks even the shit i ordered was bad.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 23 2010, 02:52 PM~18385547
> ****** i dont think you can beat me at primer i have to use urethane because i cant use shit else :angry:  also the plastikote here seems to be cursed either it doesnt dry or the shit comes out in chunks even the shit i ordered was bad.
> *


so maybe its not me? i sat this primer in the sun.. left the house for hours came back.. shook the shit out of an already hot can, then something said.. Markie
dont primer your car..try something else! (the interior is in the brake bath now) yea I got this on line..it comes out like your laying grit on your body! does duplicolor make a primer? thanks Eso...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*PLASTIC KOTE T-235 ! ITS ALL I USE! *


1 YOU SAT IT IN THE SUN MORE OR LESS COOKING IT ! BY SETTING IT IN WARM WATER FOR 5 MINUTES YOU THIN IT DOWN AND IT HELPS IT LAY OUT EVEN , 


MOST THE TIME WHEN I SPRAY IT I DONT HAVE TO WET SAND IT AT ALL BUT ITS JUST SOMETHING I DO TO MAKE MY PAINT JOBS CLEANER AND SMOOTHER! 

SEND WHAT EVER YOU NEED TO BE IN PRIMER AND I'LL GET IT READY FOR PAINT FOR YOU ! 

I BET RAIN MAN COULD GET IT DOWN AND HE WAS A RETARD !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Rain man was the guy i use to sit next to on the Helmet school bus..
 I also had him in my ratard home room.. I copied his homework!
he was the smart one in the class! de dee de d.. yea I will send you a model alright..
you think i would let a car leave your table , with just primer on it?

with not even a (wham bam thankyou flake) from your spray gun?
I would be retarded.. Pm sent.. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 24 2010, 03:24 AM~18391082
> *Rain man was the guy i use to sit next to on the Helmet school bus..
> I also had him in my ratard home room.. I copied his homework!
> he was the smart one in the class! de dee de d.. yea I will send you a model alright..
> ...



LOL ! IT WILL COST YA ! AND I PROMISE YOU'LL HAVE SOMETHING WORTH YOUR MONEY !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

LOL he said RATARD!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 24 2010, 05:42 AM~18391604
> *LOL      he said RATARD!
> *


what






































EVER! LOL.............


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2010, 01:58 AM~18391032
> *PLASTIC KOTE T-235 ! ITS  ALL  I  USE!
> 1  YOU  SAT  IT IN THE  SUN  MORE  OR  LESS  COOKING  IT  !  BY  SETTING  IT  IN  WARM  WATER  FOR  5 MINUTES  YOU  THIN IT  DOWN  AND  IT  HELPS  IT  LAY  OUT  EVEN  ,
> MOST THE  TIME  WHEN  I  SPRAY  IT  I  DONT  HAVE TO  WET  SAND  IT  AT  ALL  BUT  ITS  JUST  SOMETHING  I  DO  TO  MAKE  MY  PAINT  JOBS  CLEANER  AND  SMOOTHER!
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I cant find Plastikote out here for shit, but 1/16th got me up on the Duplicolor primer sealer.... been using it for about a year now... no issues on my end...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 25 2010, 09:07 AM~18401673
> *I cant find Plastikote out here for shit, but 1/16th got me up on the Duplicolor primer sealer.... been using it for about a year now... no issues on my end...
> *


 i must admit, that once I sanded the stucko off.. it had a good paint friendly feel
to it. that i dont think I would have gottin with Krylon gunky primer... 
You ever heard of (Games workshop) Or (Citadel) primer? its comes in black or white.
i am not done with Plastikoat I am just going to pay much closer attention to how I use , and what i use it one? Interiors wont get primers with plastikoat for now! 
larger flatter surface's? sure.. I want to give it another shot! :biggrin: 
(fuckin stucko primer) :angry:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah im usin the same as James here..primer sealer..with as humid and hot here, all my stuff dries in about 2 minutes.

Simple question..what did you do to fix or do to get a 59 impala convertible to fit properly? Ive racked my brain for over a month now on mine and im about to do what everyone's sayin by cutting the bottom out of the interior tub...since im no expert on cars and especially not this flighty POS...  any suggestions would be helpful..trashcan? incenerator maybe? :happysad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 25 2010, 10:19 PM~18407466
> *yeah im usin the same as James here..primer sealer..with as humid and hot here, all my stuff dries in about 2 minutes.
> 
> Simple question..what did you do to fix or do to get a 59 impala convertible to fit properly?  Ive racked my brain for over a month now on mine and im about to do what everyone's sayin by cutting the bottom out of the interior tub...since im no expert on cars and especially not this flighty POS...   any suggestions would be helpful..trashcan?  incenerator maybe? :happysad:
> *



For me i test fit everything before i do any painting so if your at this point what you need to do is sand down the upper side of the chassie to get the interior bucket to fit flat and then that will let the chassie fit flush with the body !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 25 2010, 08:19 PM~18407466
> *yeah im usin the same as James here..primer sealer..with as humid and hot here, all my stuff dries in about 2 minutes.
> 
> Simple question..what did you do to fix or do to get a 59 impala convertible to fit properly?  Ive racked my brain for over a month now on mine and im about to do what everyone's sayin by cutting the bottom out of the interior tub...since im no expert on cars and especially not this flighty POS...   any suggestions would be helpful..trashcan?  incenerator maybe? :happysad:
> *


I might have to cross that bridge? Im doing a 60 vert. but the chrome windshield frame is coming off of a 59 vert. and I remember how that frame (windshield) never really 
had a good fit on the body!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i really dont think sanding down anythings gonna get like a full 3/4" up in place. Everything fit before i added to i, where the lights and batteries for all that is clear of everything.. might be just simple enuf to cut it out.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 23 2010, 11:04 AM~18383702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have dont always follow the advise I get on this site> follow it or not, I have not received any tip on hear that was not tried and trued by the masters... I managed to get more yellow to stay down on my eight..without blotch's runs or bubbles,,am I 
satisfied so far? yes... would the paint had come out better if i had followed the advise of mini..pancho.,, Bairittz,,by sanding some more and maybe going with a white primer to even the tone of a temperamental color like yellow? absolutely I see for myself, where cutting corners and not listening, has resulted in me making more work for myself,,(extra sanding and extra spraying) for a paint..that is 
just okay at best... much less than professional..i used the plastikoat for primer on 
the rear pans of my white eight..and the rear pan of my yellow eigtht..and the results are alot better than before... Im hard headed...but Im grateful and still taking notes...and never shy with pictures.. i'l be back...this evening..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

question about gel pens....

do they ever dry up? does the gel dry once on the surface of a model or interior? i know you clear over them on the body, do you need to clear if used on interiors?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 27 2010, 08:02 PM~18424426
> *question about gel pens....
> 
> do they ever dry up?  does the gel dry once on the surface of a model or interior? i know you clear over them on the body, do you need to clear if used on interiors?
> *


never tried on glass but i tried the non clear method once and failed miserably


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 27 2010, 11:02 PM~18424426
> *question about gel pens....
> 
> do they ever dry up?  does the gel dry once on the surface of a model or interior? i know you clear over them on the body, do you need to clear if used on interiors?
> *




shit will never dry up on a smooth surface  use clear on everything you put them on  interiors............ use a matte or flat clear


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2010, 08:07 PM~18424468
> *shit will never dry up on a smooth surface   use clear on everything you put them on   interiors............ use a matte or flat clear
> *



thank you! :biggrin: now i have to buy clear....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

LOTS OF GOOD INFO HERE,I ALWAYS WONDER HOW PATTERNS WERE DONE THANKS... :nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 26 2010, 02:13 PM~18413330
> *I have dont always follow the advise I get on this site> follow it or not, I  have not received any tip on hear that was not tried and trued by the masters... I managed to get more yellow to stay down on my eight..without blotch's runs or bubbles,,am I
> satisfied so far? yes... would the paint had come out better if i had followed the advise of mini..pancho.,, Bairittz,,by sanding some more and maybe going with a white primer to even the tone of a temperamental color like yellow? absolutely I see for myself, where cutting corners and not listening, has resulted in me making more work for myself,,(extra sanding and extra spraying) for a paint..that is
> just okay at best... much less than professional..i used the plastikoat for primer on
> ...


well this might be going in the bath? After sanding inbetween many coats of this yellow. I under estimated the flow of my glitter can and ended up saturating the car with glitter, witch is OVER KILL, and not really what I wanted for this car! 
So its sand and keep or sand and brake fluid? i though about no flake, and just clearing the hell out of it! can patterns be laid on a flaked finish? It seams the tape would not hold the paint from running over or under the borders, because the surface is not flat?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

three weeks of work down the drain... I have not painted shit all fuckin year! all the fuckin money I spend on paint and and shit.,. (some how in the back of my head)
I knew this car had not seen the last of the bath tub.. Fuck this never a good 
feeling....shit... Now I have to spend the day feeling a failer...


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 11 2010, 12:30 PM~18540751
> *three weeks of work down the drain... I have not painted shit all fuckin year! all the fuckin money I spend on paint and and shit.,. (some how in the back of my head)
> I knew this car had not seen the last of the bath tub.. Fuck this never a good
> feeling....shit... Now I have to spend the day feeling a failer...
> *


Hydro yellow is a pain to paint. Just take it as a learning curve.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 11 2010, 11:30 AM~18540751
> *three weeks of work down the drain... I have not painted shit all fuckin year! all the fuckin money I spend on paint and and shit.,. (some how in the back of my head)
> I knew this car had not seen the last of the bath tub.. Fuck this never a good
> feeling....shit... Now I have to spend the day feeling a failer...
> *


Chill out brother ! Aslong as you can save it then its not a failure Mark ! 

If its being such a problem box it up with the caddy promo we talked about with the chassie and fire wall  and interior tub and i'll do the paint work for you ! Release you have the mental anguish that this build is giving you !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 11 2010, 09:34 AM~18540775
> *Hydro yellow is a pain to paint. Just take it as a learning curve.
> *


I should not have flaked it... dude theres almost no car left to sand...
except for the door handles... I need alot more sand paper and or sand pads..
more primer and 2 more cans of paint..Im just gonna get tamia white primer for this car...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 11 2010, 11:40 AM~18540811
> *I should not have flaked it...  dude theres almost no car left to sand...
> except for the door handles...  I need alot more sand paper and or sand pads..
> more primer and 2 more cans of paint..Im just gonna get tamia white primer for this car...
> *


read 2 post above ! SEND IT TO ME MARK AND I'LL FLESH IT OUT ! NO MORE WORRIES !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 11 2010, 10:00 AM~18540920
> *read  2  post  above  !  SEND IT TO  ME  MARK  AND  I'LL  FLESH IT  OUT  !  NO  MORE  WORRIES !
> *


Thanks mini... for some reason I am not as pissed as i thought I would be..
I dont feel good... but i dont feel like a complete looser, You know? she is all bathed 
now... I should have took pictures of the car while it was flaked. It was not horrible 
but it was not what i wanted.. God i just love the quarter panels of a 68. 
Its very personal with me and this car. I just cant ship out everything that dont 
play nice with me? One more try for the Hydro... 
remember how fucked my trunk looked when i primmerd it? I think some of that area 
has little pores in the surface? so before paint i have to open up my can of evercoat
metal glaze for the first time :uh: and maybe put a layer over the trunk to fill up the holes...? Try to smooth it down.. then try all over again... hell I may use that stucko 
ass plasticoat again? Hey Gunney, The Cadi is still yours,, that will be coming down with the Galaxie, after we rap up that other shit.... I was gonna prime up Danny's 61 this week..get that ready for re-paint.. Now I dont know?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

vert was stipped last night,, just before noon I sanded one or two spots on the 
body then hit it with tamiya primer...at $10 for a smaller can, it is not cheap.
but i will say that for me, tamiya was a more user friendly can of primer..
but my conscious would not let me give up on plastkoat.. so i primerd the rear 
pan for he 68 vert, with plastikoat..? the results were alot better than the first time I used plastkoat.. this time no stucko.. so for now its coin toss..on which primer
goes on danny chawps 61..?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 12 2010, 02:14 PM~18548318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 P.S. I have also been blessed with two digital camera's so if i learn how to use them?
maybe i wont have no more grainy fuzzy pictures? 
one is a Nikon coolpix 4300 4 mega pixal.. and the other is a Nikon coolpix L3
5.0 mega pixal... (dont laugh) but for now i dont know how to even turn them on!
i guess i could get instructions on line?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 12 2010, 04:36 PM~18548417
> *P.S. I have also been blessed with two digital camera's so if i learn how to use them?
> maybe i wont have no more grainy fuzzy pictures?
> one is a Nikon coolpix 4300 4 mega pixal.. and the other is a Nikon coolpix L3
> ...



http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/coolpix/CP4300man.pdf

http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/coolpix/L2L3_en.pdf


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 12 2010, 03:37 PM~18548688
> *http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/coolpix/CP4300man.pdf
> 
> http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/coolpix/L2L3_en.pdf
> ...


da da da ddalhhhh// Tonio to the rescue! 
thanks doggy.. Now i have to read.. and find the Macro setting.. I guess buy a memory card too? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 12 2010, 07:18 PM~18549216
> *da da da ddalhhhh// Tonio to the rescue!
> thanks doggy.. Now i have to read.. and find the Macro setting.. I guess buy a memory card too?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I gotta get me a new camera too !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I FOUND OF PICTURE OF MINI...
HEAR YOU GO GUNNY!









(note to legal dept) no copywriter infringement is intended by this post..
I am a fan of History channel and a much respectful fan Of Staff Sargent Ermey.. and this image is 
being used as a joke between friends.... Hydrohype!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 11 2010, 09:39 AM~18540802
> *Chill  out    brother !  Aslong  as  you  can  save  it    then    its  not  a failure Mark !
> 
> If  its  being  such  a  problem  box  it  up  with  the  caddy  promo  we  talked  about  with    the  chassie  and  fire wall  and  interior  tub  and  i'll  do  the  paint  work  for    you  !  Release  you  have  the  mental  anguish that  this  build  is  giving  you !
> *


 WELL SO FAR SO GOOD,, it's yellow agian, the first coat dropped two 
blobs on my hood.. i thought about covering it up? but i opted to bathe it againi 
since i was only a coat into it.. so the hood is a coat behind the body and trunk
but after wet sanding with 2000 rapped around turkey pad. I hit the car with coat 
3 with the hood taped to the body,, The yellow paint on this car really makes me 
smile again :biggrin: thanks Gunny! I dont know if im going to go for a fourth 
coat? but i do know i look forward to seeing that water drip off my quarter panels
again while sanding :biggrin: (and no flake this time) Im not loosing that pretty yellow
again.... I will yellow flake a glasshouse and a 62 wagon later on! 
( I do loose a little color on the edge's each time i sand)? do I keep adding coats?
untill i loose nothing on the edge's? or do I sand lighter with lighter grade?
Thanks Mini,,,,,


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

I got a question bought house of kolor from coast (premixed) never had a problem till now, I sprayed my silver then intercoat clear. Let it rest for 2 week tried to tape out some patterens, when i pulled the tape all my base came up. I preped my body like always with 800 primered then wet sanded with 800 and anothe coat of primer. Any ideas what went wrong?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slymer123_@Sep 19 2010, 03:29 PM~18604994
> *I got a question bought house of kolor from coast (premixed) never had a problem till now, I sprayed my silver then intercoat clear. Let it rest for 2 week tried to tape out some patterens, when i pulled the tape all my base came up. I preped my body like always with 800 primered then wet sanded with 800 and anothe coat of primer. Any ideas what went wrong?
> *


primer was too smooth, i hate premixes always a fucking problem with those.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay another dumb question.. first off thanks everyone for helping in this hobby..
asking questions and getting an answer is alot better than not asking, and 
making work harder and more expensive than it has to be..

question..I got can of folkart clear lacquer to day at michaels.. but i shook the can up in the store and i could not hear the ball inside.. i shook and shook and shook
even while paying for the stuff i was shaking.. hoping to hear the marble inside
rattling.. still no rattle... should i take it to a pant store and have them put it in a shaker machine..? take the can back for a refund.. or spray with it anyway?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

THERE ISNT ONE


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 27 2010, 06:56 AM~18671135
> *THERE ISNT ONE
> *


ARE YOU SAYING THERE ISNT A BALL IN THE CAN? CAN I STILL USE IT?
OR SHOULD i TAKE IT BACK?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 27 2010, 09:45 AM~18672191
> *ARE YOU SAYING THERE ISNT A BALL IN THE CAN?  CAN I STILL USE IT?
> OR SHOULD i TAKE IT BACK?
> *


use it some clears dont have rattle balls since theres no pigment in them


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 27 2010, 10:13 AM~18672418
> *use it some clears dont have rattle balls since theres no pigment in them
> *


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey Mini im a beginner. keep goin im at my desk homie i even brought u an apple :biggrin: an the white wall stencil is genious bro thanks for the tip!!!!! heres what im workin on


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 23 2010, 11:04 AM~18383702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this 68 a promo, resin or MPC model????


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaserg_@Dec 8 2010, 10:21 PM~19279460
> *Is this 68 a promo, resin or MPC model????
> *


 OH YOU KNOW ABOUT THOSE OLD MPC'S.. i WISH I HAD 2 OR THREE MORE?
THIS WAS A MPC KIT..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2011, 07:06 AM~19807088
> *Yea all you got  to  do  is  hit  up  my school topic or  pm  me  and  i'l  do  my  best  to  answer  any  and  all  question  !  But remember  if  you  do  ask  me  i'm  going to  tell the  truth  so  be  perpaired  cause    i  call  it  as  i  see  it !
> *


 Okay it seams to me, this bondo/hardner mix drys from a batter like texture to a 
to a rubber silicone type texture really really fast.. way quicker than JB weld
for example.. its some strong shit, I got a buzz as soon as I started mixing..
would it had stayed in a spreadable texture a little longer if I mixed it in a glass 
container, instead of a plastic cap of pill bottle?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I don't think where you mix it makes a difference, sounds to me like you may have mixed in too much hardener.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 8 2011, 04:36 AM~19816224
> *I don't think where you mix it makes a difference, sounds to me like you may have mixed in too much hardener.
> *


X2 Try less hardener and it'll last alil longer.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

hey mini whats a good primer to do some patterns bro?
is the primer that come on kit of black and gold good?
anyone know?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 8 2011, 10:42 AM~19817025
> *hey mini whats a good primer to do some patterns bro?
> is the primer that come on kit of black and gold good?
> anyone know?
> *


Don't know about the B&G primer but all Mini use's is Plastikote T-235 Gray Sand-able primer.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 8 2011, 11:24 AM~19817352
> *Don't know about the B&G primer but all Mini use's is Plastikote T-235 Gray Sand-able primer.
> *


cool thanks bro


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> hey mini whats a good primer to do some patterns bro?
> is the primer that come on kit of black and gold good?
> anyone know?
> U have to wet sand your kit real good before primer,let the primer dry 2 days ,longer the beter,your tape will lift the paint if not sanded,shoot real light layers on your paterns,I take the tape of befor it drys to keep the paint from pealing..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

noted.. thanks guys.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> > hey mini whats a good primer to do some patterns bro?
> > is the primer that come on kit of black and gold good?
> > anyone know?
> > U have to wet sand your kit real good before primer,let the primer dry 2 days ,longer the beter,your tape will lift the paint if not sanded,shoot real light layers on your paterns,I take the tape of befor it drys to keep the paint from pealing..
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

okay i hit my practice wagon with wet sand..1200 grit, I wanted to paint it this morning with duplicolor blue../ but on the top of the car I got little patch's of the 
body color coming threw where the primer was rubbed off..

1. did this happen because the coat of primer was to thin? 
did I rub to much or to hard? or should I have used my 2000 paper and not the 1200?

2. can I lay color on this car anyway, or should i put some more primer on it and do the process all over again? next time being more careful as to not remove and shade's of primer? ROLL CALL!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

It should be good enuf for paint,first layer should be very light were it berly covers eavn,wait 30 min,hit it again ,and 3rd time should be lookin nice,have to. Have good presure to avoid paint biuld up..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 8 2011, 12:22 PM~19818670
> *It should be good enuf for paint,first layer should be very light were it berly covers eavn,wait 30 min,hit it again ,and 3rd time should be lookin nice,have to. Have good presure to avoid paint biuld up..
> *


THANKS MACHIO








hear is just a mist, first little grabber coat.. so far so good..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I think me and duplicolor are gonna have a good friendship..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks homie!
Lots of good info in here!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 30 2011, 07:45 PM~20223546
> *Thanks homie!
> Lots of good info in here!
> *


see u found it


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

my local auto parts place got rid of all the duplicolor cans

where di you get it?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sandcast_@Mar 30 2011, 08:48 PM~20223583
> *my local auto parts place got rid of all the duplicolor cans
> 
> where di you get it?
> *


 you know where we live? there is an auto zone on every corner.. :biggrin: 
they seam to have more selection than the auto paint store on
Sherman way just west of Corbin Ave.. But I might start going on line for 
Duplicolor..


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Mabye it's just me thinking it, but I sense the "tree huggers" are trying to eliminate the laquaer paints here. Enamels suck.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sandcast_@Mar 31 2011, 01:16 PM~20228480
> *Mabye it's just me thinking it, but I sense the "tree huggers" are trying to eliminate the laquaer paints here. Enamels suck.
> *


you could be right.. I am sticking with them and tamiya for a while now that i think
i am on a winning streak....
Back in he ole days,, San Fernando hardware store use to sell this paint called 
Cal-custom.. in tall cans.. they had really really nice metallics.. in almost every color..
I think all the paint sniffers made it hard to get good rattle can colors..?


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Mostly when I am going for good metallic colors, I just go to TCP global and get the premixed airbrush paints, usually house of kolors, can get any of their color lines in 2-4oz bottles ready to spray, Just a thought


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Oreily's auto store carries dupicolor that's where I get mine nice selection to


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 31 2011, 02:40 PM~20229017
> *Mostly when I am going for good metallic colors, I just go to TCP global and get the premixed airbrush paints, usually house of kolors, can get any of their color lines in 2-4oz bottles ready to spray, Just a thought
> *


 for that I have to learn how to airbrush.. :biggrin: I think that is a year or two down 
the line for me :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life+Mar 31 2011, 03:10 PM~20229235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Airbrushing isnt too hard, i would pick up a cheap airbrush and practice


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 31 2011, 02:10 PM~20229235
> *Oreily's auto store carries dupicolor that's where I get mine nice selection to
> *


Yup... and Pep Boys carries Duplicolor.... I even found Metalcast Orange at my local Pep Boys


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Napa also has dupli color, but they are expensive, recently raised the prices per can, i got some primer and it was 9 a can


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sandcast_@Mar 30 2011, 08:48 PM~20223583
> *my local auto parts place got rid of all the duplicolor cans
> 
> where di you get it?
> *


my bad sandcast, i got you confused with candilove..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

THANKS FOR REMEMBERING THE LIL GUYS (ME) ON LAYITLOW.


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

can you still strip paint of a car that was already painted and clear coted over? i put the car in the box and never wrapped it and know i took it to assemble the rest but has scratch marks and paint marks


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IS THERE ANYTHING NEW THAT ANYONE MIGHT BE WANTING TO SEE DONE ?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 09:46 AM~20328281
> *IS  THERE  ANYTHING  NEW  THAT  ANYONE  MIGHT  BE  WANTING  TO  SEE DONE ?
> *


whatever you have that we haven't seen done :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe+Apr 3 2011, 03:32 PM~20249332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes..I want to see you do a Lincoln vert with open suicide doors?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 13 2011, 05:08 PM~20330549
> *yea.. the same way..
> Yes..I want to see you do a Lincoln vert with open suicide doors?
> *


You need to use DOT 3 brake fluid thats brand new on cleared items cause its stronger when fresh ! 


And as for your Linc Hydro i've told you more then once I NEED A 66 FAIRLANE or a 66 CYCLONE KIT before i can do anything else !

I have the engine bay doneready for paint and the chassie is been length but with out a kit to get exact wheel base it's point less to start anything else with the build !


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 03:09 PM~20331129
> *You  need  to  use  DOT  3  brake fluid  thats  brand new  on  cleared  items  cause  its  stronger  when  fresh !
> And  as  for  your Linc  Hydro  i've  told  you  more  then  once  I  NEED  A  66 FAIRLANE or  a  66  CYCLONE  KIT  before  i  can  do anything  else  !
> 
> ...


Wars67 has a vert Lincoln with the doors open... Just my 2cents


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 04:09 PM~20331129
> *You  need  to  use  DOT  3  brake fluid  thats  brand new  on  cleared  items  cause  its  stronger  when  fresh !
> And  as  for  your Linc  Hydro  i've  told  you  more  then  once  I  NEED  A  66 FAIRLANE or  a  66  CYCLONE  KIT  before  i  can  do anything  else  !
> 
> ...


 pm sent..


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Apr 13 2011, 03:08 PM~20330549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 14 2011, 10:16 AM~20336863
> *pm sent..
> *


no pm recevied :twak:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 14 2011, 08:39 AM~20337021
> *no  pm  recevied  :twak:
> *


 it was a hydro letter, so give it a few minutes! lol


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

how about a tutorial on how run hardlines or fuel lines and make it nice and clean up against the frame


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 17 2011, 01:53 PM~20358999
> *how about a tutorial on how run hardlines or fuel lines and make it nice and clean up against the frame
> *


x2


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Got the rear bumper today ******..thanks david.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK ! At this point i got alot of interest in the up top on the 70! So tommrow i will set up a How-to on this with clean easy to follow pic along with a step by step of whats in a job like this so everyone check back tommrow evening !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*THE CLOTH UP TOP LOOK IN SCALE *

OK IN THIS LESSON WE ARE GOING TO LEARN HOW TO TURN A PLASTIC DROP TOP BOOT AND UP TOP TO LOOK MORE REAL THEN JUST PAINTED PLASTIC ! 

HERES THIS LIST TOOL AND SUPPLY LIST !

1 YOU NEED A PIECE OF GLASS IN WHICH TO CUT ON.










2 A NEW #11 BLADE IN YOUR KNIFE.










3 A ROLL OF LEUKO MEDICAL TAPE THAT IS CLOTH NOT PLASTIC 










4 A RULER FOR CUTTING THE STRIPS NEEDED FOR THE SEAM DETAIL .










5 YOU NEED A MODELING SUBJECT OF YOUR CHOICE.


















OK NOW THAT THE SUPPLY LIST IS COVERED LETS GET STARTED !

WHAT YOU DO FIRST IS COVER THE CENTER OF THE TOP LIKE SO ,










YOU WANT TO HAVE THE EXTRA LENGTH TO PULL TIGHT AND ROLL OVER EDGES LIKE THIS ,

























NOW YOU LAY ANOTHER LAYER OR TAPE ON THE EDGE OF THE CENTER TAPE .










OK NOW YOU NEED TO PRESS ROLL THE TAP JUST A TAD OVER THE EDGE OF THE TOP LIKE THIS !










NOW YOU NEED TO MAKE A SLIGHT CUT AT THE BASE EDGE 










NOW BEFORE YOU ROLL IT OVER TRIM THE TAPE BACK TO BE JUST A TAD OVER THE LIP OF THE INSIDE OF THE TOP SO YOU CAN ROLL IT TIGHT 










NOW ON THE TOP IT SELF YOU HAVE TO SIZE UP THE SEAMS TO SEE HOW WIDE THEY NEED TO BE 


















NOW GRAB YOUR GLASS AND LAY OUT A ITEM OF TAPE LONGER THEN THE ROOF IT SELF










NOW TAKE THE RULER AND MAKE YOUR SELF 2 PIECE TO COVER THE SEAMS 


















NOW LAY THEM OVER THE EDGE OF WHERE THE TAPE MEETS 










NOW TRIM OUT THE BACK WINDOW 










YOU WANT TO WAIT ON THE WINDOW TILL YOU DO THE SEAMS SO THE TAPE WONT MOVE !

NOW LETS COVER THE INSIDE OF THE TOP !

WHAT DO CAUSE THE INSIDE NOT SEEN AS MUCH IS JUST LAY DOWN THE TOP AND TRIM IT IN 










I DON'T WORRY MUCH ABOUT THE INSIDE SEAMS BUT YOU DO WANT TO EDGE IT AND NOT OVER LAP THEM 










NOW LETS LOOK AT THE FINISH TOP ON YOUR BUILD !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NOW FOR THE BOOT 










WHAT YOU DO HERE IS JUST LAY A LARGE ITEM OF TAPE RIGHT OVER THE BOOT










NOW PRESS THE TAP DOWN ALL AROUND IT AND BEFORE YOU ROLL IT TRIM IT BACK AROUND THE BACK AND SIDES LEAVING THE FRONT OF THE BOOT UNTOUCHED 










NOW TRIM OUT THE FRONT AND ROLL IT 


















NOW LETS LOOK AT IT ON THE BUILD


















AND HERE ARE YOUR FINISHED TOP AND BOOT !











I HOPE YOU GUYS TAKE A CHANCE AND TRY THIS TIP AND MY OTHER OUT ON YOUR COMING BUILDS ! 

THANKS AGAIN FOR FOLLOWING !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin: i will try this ,thanks


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

where you get that tape at?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 29 2011, 12:54 AM~20445333
> *where you get that tape at?
> *


I got this roll at CVS


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2011, 11:07 PM~20445400
> *I  got  this  roll  at  CVS
> *


  i live down aways i got the other shit the white stuff for headliners


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

GREAT TIP MINI!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 29 2011, 12:15 AM~20445681
> *GREAT TIP MINI!!
> *


x2 and the peanut butter color already goes with most of the colors i want..
but you did say it will hold up to paint too. right?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2011, 01:15 AM~20445085
> *THE  CLOTH UP  TOP  LOOK  IN  SCALE
> 
> OK  IN  THIS  LESSON  WE ARE  GOING  TO  LEARN  HOW  TO  TURN  A  PLASTIC  DROP  TOP  BOOT  AND  UP  TOP  TO  LOOK  MORE  REAL  THEN  JUST  PAINTED  PLASTIC !
> ...





YOUR PICS ARE WAY TOO BLURRY :biggrin: YOU SHOULD GO HANG YOURSELF :biggrin: YOUR NOT A HIGHROLLER IN THIS HOBBY, AND YOUR NOT BETTER THEN ME............................. BUT THANKS FOR SHAREING LOL :biggrin: 



looks good bro......... ima look for that tape now!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:wow: great tip homie gonna try this for sure....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[/quote]

:wow: DUDE.....THAT IS SOME BAD ASS WORK. :biggrin: ...IM DEFINATELY DOING THIS SOMEDAY.. :yes: 




























































































NOW SEND ME THEM 2 PROMOS.....LOL........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and that tape looks like it wouldnt be that bad if some of these truck guys wanted to do tweed interiors :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: Great how to David and good idea on using it for tweed to Jeff


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Did you shoot paint on it yet? How does it look?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I dig it!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2011, 08:15 AM~20445085
> *THE  CLOTH UP  TOP  LOOK  IN  SCALE
> 
> OK  IN  THIS  LESSON  WE ARE  GOING  TO  LEARN  HOW  TO  TURN  A  PLASTIC  DROP  TOP  BOOT  AND  UP  TOP  TO  LOOK  MORE  REAL  THEN  JUST  PAINTED  PLASTIC !
> ...


Now thats a great tip, I might try this one day   . 

May I post this tutorial to Estonian forum for my local homies?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 30 2011, 01:51 PM~20454344
> *Now thats a great tip, I might try this one day   .
> 
> May I post this tutorial to Estonian forum for my local homies?
> *


Yes sir by all means post anything in here that may be of help to fellow builders that are in need and willing to take a lesson and learn from it !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2011, 08:38 PM~20459225
> *Yes  sir  by  all means  post  anything  in  here  that  may  be  of  help  to  fellow builders  that  are  in  need  and  willing  to  take  a  lesson  and  learn  from  it  !
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2011, 10:15 PM~20445085
> *THE  CLOTH UP  TOP  LOOK  IN  SCALE
> 
> OK  IN  THIS  LESSON  WE ARE  GOING  TO  LEARN  HOW  TO  TURN  A  PLASTIC  DROP  TOP  BOOT  AND  UP  TOP  TO  LOOK  MORE  REAL  THEN  JUST  PAINTED  PLASTIC !
> ...



:0 :naughty: :naughty: love it!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

can I fix these two blotch's ? or should i strip it and do it over? :wow:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

You can sand it and repaint it but you might get too much paint build up.You'd be better off just stripping it and repainting.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@May 2 2011, 10:50 PM~20472687
> *You can sand it and repaint  it  but you might get too much paint build up.You'd be better off just stripping it and repainting.
> *


i ended up sanding it, and then putting another coat of primer on it.. I think I want 
a different color..
thanks man..


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

great D thanx for sharing


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 2 2011, 03:04 PM~20468604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 before...









after.. :happysad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 3 2011, 01:58 PM~20475706
> *before...
> 
> 
> ...



You didnt get any on your hands did ya?


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Mr.minidreams. I have a question for ya, 
How does one paint things like doors and hoods that are not attached to the parts tree any more? (and since i cut out the doors on this truck) and other small parts with nothing to put to hold on to? 
Thanks homie!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 3 2011, 05:06 PM~20476944
> *Mr.minidreams. I have a question for ya,
> How does one paint things like doors and hoods that are not attached to the parts tree any more?  (and since i cut out the doors on this truck) and other small parts with nothing to put to hold on to?
> Thanks homie!
> *


Rich i have to ask the board mod if it will be ok to reply to your question ! I will pm him and see what he say's i can or can't reply !


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2011, 04:15 PM~20477353
> *Rich  i  have  to  ask  the  board  mod  if  it  will  be  ok  to  reply  to  your  question !  I  will pm  him  and  see  what    he  say's  i  can  or  can't  reply  !
> *


LMFAO! well when you get that worked out, you can post it in here or PM me.. thanks homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 3 2011, 06:21 PM~20477405
> *LMFAO! well when you get that worked out, you can post it in here or PM me.. thanks homie
> *


Well you never know what we can post now a days so i better play it safe you know ! 


What i do i save all my plastic trees from built kits ! Then with a lighter i bend them they way i need to in order to get paint coverage all over the items your paint ! Now i melt the tips of the spure just enough to see it mushroom the tip and mount your loose item on to it in an area that wont be seen ! This works great for seats , dash , motor, etc.! But for your hoods , doors trunks if they are being built to open and close i use the mounts that you are using and just make your rods alot longer ! This keeps your tube that the hinge goes into clean, and the paint and clear covers the same thing the hinges will !

If it will help anyone to follow what i have just stated i can do a HOW -TO with pics !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2011, 03:02 PM~20476921
> *You  didnt  get  any  on  your  hands  did  ya?
> *


LMAO....I died when I read this...thanks for the laugh Mini....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2011, 04:15 PM~20477353
> *Rich  i  have  to  ask  the  board  mod  if  it  will  be  ok  to  reply  to  your  question !  I  will pm  him  and  see  what    he  say's  i  can  or  can't  reply  !
> *


 :no: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 3 2011, 07:46 PM~20477618
> *LMAO....I died when I read this...thanks for the laugh Mini....
> *





x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2011, 04:39 PM~20477564
> *Well  you  never  know  what    we  can  post  now a days    so  i  better  play  it  safe    you  know  !
> What  i  do  i  save  all  my  plastic  trees  from  built  kits  !  Then  with a  lighter  i  bend  them  they  way  i  need  to  in  order  to  get  paint  coverage  all  over  the  items  your  paint !  Now  i  melt  the  tips  of  the  spure just  enough  to  see  it  mushroom  the  tip  and  mount  your  loose item  on  to  it  in  an  area  that  wont  be  seen  !  This  works  great  for  seats  ,  dash ,  motor, etc.!  But  for  your  hoods  ,  doors  trunks  if  they  are  being  built  to  open  and  close  i  use  the  mounts  that  you  are  using  and  just  make  your  rods  alot  longer  !  This  keeps  your  tube  that  the  hinge  goes  into  clean, and the  paint  and  clear    covers  the  same  thing  the  hinges  will !
> 
> ...


That helps out a lot, Thanks!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*ADDING A SUN ROOF 101 ! </span>

OK HERE WE ARE GOING TO ADD THE SUN ROOF OPITION ! THERE ARE MANY DIFFERNT WAYS TO DO THIS BUT TODAY WE ARE GOING TO DO THE EASIEST WAY I COULD THINK OF ! 

MAKE SURE YOU STRAT WITH A GOOD CLEAN BODY .










DRAW OUT HOW BIG YOU WISH THE SUN ROOF NEEDS TO BE .










INSTEAD OF TRING TO FREE HAND CUT IT OUT LAY DOWN SOME TAPE AS A GUIDE LINE FOR YOUR BLADE TO FOLLOW .










THEN WITH THE BACK SIDE OF YOUR MODELING KNIFE , RUN THE BLADE OVER AND OVER THE PLASTIC OR RESIN LITELY UNTIL YOU CUT ALL THE WAY INTO IT ! 










IF YOU DOWN IT SLOW AND LITELY YOU'LL END UP WITH A NICE CUT LINE !










AND A THIN OPENING AROUND YOUR CUTS !










AFTER THE WHOLE IS CUT RUN SOME 320 GRIT SANDPAPER AROUND THE EDGES TO SMOOTH THEM DOWN A BIT TO MAKE THEM NICE AND SMOOTH ! 

AFTER YOU DO THAT MAKE SURE EVERYTHING LOOKS EVEN . 

AFTER ITS CUT AND CLEARNED YOU SHOULD SEE THIS .










IN ORDER FOR THE ROOF ITEM TO REST BACK INPLACE OR TO ADD IN A WINDOW GLASS YOU NEED TO HAVE A LIP ADDED ON . 

I USED THIS 









CUT THE LENGTH I NEED !THEN ADDED IT ON THE ISIDE OF THE BODY AND SET IT UP AS 50 % MOUNTED AND 50 % OVER THE EDGE !

































ONCE THIS IS DONE THE ROOF ITEM SHOULD REST FLUSH WHERE IT ONCE WAS ! 









THATS ABOUT ALL I CAN GRAPS TO PUT OUT IN A HOW TO HOPE THIS WILL HELP YOU GUYS ! 

THANKS MINIDREAMS !










Here you go TRIKE!*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Is that Smallz's Cutty?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2011, 08:46 PM~20479204
> *ADDING  A  SUN ROOF    101 !  </span>
> 
> 
> ...


*

after i do that a WAGON WILL APPEAR?!?! ..in sun roof if i loo thru it ?*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2011, 03:02 PM~20476921
> *You  didnt  get  any  on  your  hands  did  ya?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2011, 06:15 PM~20477353
> *Rich  i  have  to  ask  the  board  mod  if  it  will  be  ok  to  reply  to  your  question !  I  will pm  him  and  see  what    he  say's  i  can  or  can't  reply  !
> *



I don't know what's going on in here, and I don't care but I've seen a few snide comments you've been making here and there. Grow up or you're going on a vacation.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:wow: :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 4 2011, 01:14 PM~20483349
> *I don't know what's going on in here, and I don't care but I've seen a few snide comments you've been making here and there.  Grow up or you're going on a vacation.
> *


LOL! Whats the problem is ? 

Old Rick can't take a little joke ?

You guys take this internet modding thing to serious ! I known Rick before he was mod , before he was on LIL and he knows i'm a joke-ster dude wanted a job so i have made him work at it a little bit and now he has the mod police in action ! 

Funny thing is i never said his name i would just type some small comments and yet it is refelcted back at him or any mod for that matter to a point where i am being told knock it off or i get a vaction LOL ! Who takes this job WAY to serious LOL !


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

When someone says something about going on vacation I think they have gone to jail. So you. Sir, are going directly to jail. Do not pass go, Do not collect 200$


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 3 2011, 08:52 PM~20479932
> *Is that Smallz's Cutty?
> *


Yeah!????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 4 2011, 02:43 PM~20483864
> *When someone says something about going on vacation I think they have gone to jail. So you. Sir, are going directly to jail. Do not pass go, Do not collect 200$
> *


LOL! Jail over messing with a internet boss wounder how long that is ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 4 2011, 02:46 PM~20484245
> *LOL!   Jail   over   messing   with   a  internet  boss    wounder  how  long  that    is ?
> *


Interwebz is serious business. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> NOW FOR THE BOOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is always worthy of a bump!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Go to customcarforums.com hes there!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OGJordan said:


> I don't know what's going on in here, and I don't care but I've seen a few snide comments you've been making here and there. Grow up or you're going on a vacation.





Minidreams Inc. said:


> LOL! Whats the problem is ?
> 
> Old Rick can't take a little joke ?
> 
> ...


Some of the best moments from Dave.... LMFAO!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

okayyyyyyyyyyy this is a good thread :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good mini those tops look good with that materiol nice work let me ask you wat tipe of materiol is that an were do you get it an dose it come in diff colors? Iv been tryn to find the right materiol for my lacs working convertable top that looks like it might work looks good bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good mini those tops look good with that materiol nice work let me ask you wat tipe of materiol is that an were do you get it an dose it come in diff colors? Iv been tryn to find the right materiol for my lacs working convertable top that looks like it might work looks good bro


It's that shit you wrap you arm with when You get a sprang. Like medical gauss wrap. you can get it a rite aid or wally world.


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ttt. i gotta build one of these on day


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

hey wheres the list of tools. everyone talking about the basic tools but there is no list. also how do you do the suspensions up for hydraulics. not the plain one with just a bent piece of metal but actual a arms. i searched thru the model forums and really didnt see a diy. anybody care to share some knowledge on it


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks brilliant! Gonna get some tape today!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Perfect for headlinders!!


----------

